# Tankless Tuesday Balloon Tire bike pics



## old hotrod (Jan 6, 2015)

Well folks, it's a new year...we've parused the pictures of the best of the best in the hobby in the other threads so time for the workhorses...the basic transportation and beach bikes...the bikes designed for simple fun without all of the bells and whistles...well, maybe a bell or two...I'll start it off with my trusty Columbia Special Streamline Motorbike Model D9


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow old hotrod that bike is awesome. This Elgin tankless wartime doesn't even have a badge but some accessories to be cool. A great beach rider.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 6, 2015)

This 1946 Westfield Compax Paratrooper is about as bare bones as it gets.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 6, 2015)

*Tankless*

Heres a super clean DX


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 6, 2015)

1941 Sears Collegiate....


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Great bikes 
I'll do some digging here and see if I can come up with one to share


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 6, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Great bikes
> I'll do some digging here and see if I can come up with one to share




I bet you have a couple


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 6, 2015)

1938 Monark built Hawthorne Twin Bar


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 6, 2015)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> View attachment 1894531941 Sears Collegiate....




That one has some pretty frame lines. I like the non-tank versions of many bikes because it allows the beauty of the frame design and craftsmanship to show.


----------



## spoker (Jan 6, 2015)

heres one of mine, safticycle


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 6, 2015)

'37 Shelby Traveler. Tanks are overrated


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 6, 2015)

1939 Monark 4-Bar


----------



## HARPO (Jan 6, 2015)

My COLLEGIATE.....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 6, 2015)

*1936 tankless*

36 Schwinn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I bet you have a couple




this rustjunkie is definitely _*NOT *_a tank-zombie


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 6, 2015)

'36 Dayton


----------



## HARPO (Jan 6, 2015)

What title is next..."WELDED WEDNESDAY".........


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Wait, they made bikes without tanks? Jus kidding! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 6, 2015)

HARPO said:


> What title is next..."WELDED WEDNESDAY".........




I have a couple for that thread too.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 6, 2015)

Here's a original paint 1941 Chicago Cycle Supply workhorse ..... 

Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## COB (Jan 6, 2015)

"Tankless Tuesday"... I love it! Here are a couple.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 6, 2015)

This was my first vintage purchase.  Original paint but the rack and grips were added.  The tires were petrified so I had to CUT them off.  I ran regular tires on it for a while but dig the creamies and they ride like a dream.


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 6, 2015)

*tankless*

Columbia


----------



## HARPO (Jan 6, 2015)

1940's Columbia's.....


----------



## HARPO (Jan 6, 2015)

1934 rollfast......


----------



## MantonSmith (Jan 6, 2015)

47 Huffman


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2015)

1936 Huffman built, Dayton Safety Streamline.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 6, 2015)

1936 Elgin Skylark. No tank needed


----------



## MantonSmith (Jan 6, 2015)

A couple Iver Johnsons


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2015)

1934 Shelby built Eagle


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Ok I'll play--1947 Monark Silver King aka "Hex Tube"


----------



## MantonSmith (Jan 6, 2015)

36 Schwinn


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 6, 2015)

*Workhorsr*

Crappy pic of a nice OG paint bike. Snowing like crazy otherwise it would be outside.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 6, 2015)

bikecrazy said:


> Crappy pic of a nice OG paint bike. Snowing like crazy otherwise it would be outside.View attachment 189519



Just send it to me and I'll ride it in the hot California sun for a few months


----------



## catfish (Jan 6, 2015)

old hotrod said:


> Well folks, it's a new year...we've parused the pictures of the best of the best in the hobby in the other threads so time for the workhorses...the basic transportation and beach bikes...the bikes designed for simple fun without all of the bells and whistles...well, maybe a bell or two...I'll start it off with my trusty Columbia Special Streamline Motorbike Model D9
> 
> View attachment 189426




Very nice Columbia!


----------



## catfish (Jan 6, 2015)

Some very nice tankless bikes. Here is my favorite.

   Catfish


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 6, 2015)

The group someone dubbed "The Dillinger Gang"


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2015)

1939 Sears 53rd Anniversary Special.
Elgin Twin Bar.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COB (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like this horse has been worked like a borrowed mule !


----------



## rickyd (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks OHR for getting me out of the house, its 32 and sunny with little wind. Here is a Manton Smith built Nonpareil, I find it to be unparalleled. Rick


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2015)

Here's another tankless workhorse.
This one's a 1940 Schwinn built Henderson, model B47, outfitted for Western Union Messinger service.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 6, 2015)

*The silver king of tankless bikes*


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 6, 2015)

My only tankless model is my 37 Elgin Oriole


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2015)

I thought the Silver King of tankless bikes was the Hex Tube! V/r Shawn


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 6, 2015)

That one too is an ok bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 6, 2015)

one of my favorite tankless bikes. 1934 Dixie FLyer.


----------



## larock65 (Jan 6, 2015)

*My pair of Ivers*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 6, 2015)

another fave


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 6, 2015)

Great thread and bikes! Another Tankless iver?


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 6, 2015)

*Silver King of tankless bikes*


----------



## 509clunk (Jan 6, 2015)

great everyday rider , the basic wasp!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 7, 2015)

*Here's a few*

46 BFg leader (dx). 46 huffman model 42. 41 colson scout.


----------



## videoranger (Jan 7, 2015)

' 49 seven speed


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2015)

This is going to be a long week if Tuesday is 36+ hours long! V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 7, 2015)

Here is my Westfield bicycle it is in very nice condition plus as a rider it rides great!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 7, 2015)

That Westfield is beautiful George. Very nice. Rob.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 7, 2015)

My '41 Elgin.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 7, 2015)

I knew I had this pic around somewhere. I ran into this guy a couple years ago, he actually came into my shop to check things out. turns out his dad used to go pull bikes and stuff from the dump and basically make parade bikes out of different bikes, parts, etc. This is by far the best in the bunch! Wouldn't let it go (and I offered a pretty good chunk o' dough!). One of these days though!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 7, 2015)

Alright I'll put one more in my 36 electric.  I am looking for a tank if you have one: C model




I was told I would probably never find a tank for this and I am okay with that...
It's tankless but not Tuesday anymore....


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 7, 2015)

odeebee that one Looks like its sitting outside of JT's barn??????


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 7, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> I knew I had this pic around somewhere. I ran into this guy a couple years ago, he actually came into my shop to check things out. turns out his dad used to go pull bikes and stuff from the dump and basically make parade bikes out of different bikes, parts, etc. This is by far the best in the bunch! Wouldn't let it go (and I offered a pretty good chunk o' dough!). One of these days though!




Ok I'm calling a violation on this one. Too many whistles and bells!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice bikes everyone! Here is my 37 CWC with a set of John's ww tires.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 8, 2015)

Being one all about "Tanklights" I have and have owned a few without tanks.
Some just don't need tanks I have realized. 

38 Hawthornes








48 DX




47-48 Excelsior







It's not always about the Tanklights, I guess[emoji54] 

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 8, 2015)

1946 paratrooper original and a 1980's sherrell prototype.


----------



## schwinnking310 (Jan 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Jan 9, 2015)

tankless bikes allow one to appriciate the asthetic design before its coverd up with a lot of accessories,dont get me wrong accsessories are kool,but somtimes its like some one has put all the pieces on a 3 in 1 model car kit,or wakin up in the morning and the lady still looks great before the makeup goes on!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 9, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Alright I'll put one more in my 36 electric.  I am looking for a tank if you have one: C model
> View attachment 189719
> I was told I would probably never find a tank for this and I am okay with that...
> It's tankless but not Tuesday anymore....




The real question here is " Did you ride that bicycle today ? " ......

Here is another bicycle I haven't ridden in a while - my 1936 Lasalle badged Schwinn Ivory & green Motorbike strand cruiser .. Frank


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 9, 2015)

Love the look of that old schwinn. Just the way I like em.  Rob.


----------



## ranman (Jan 9, 2015)

*Not as ols as most of these - but tankless!*

1952 Colson. Purchased from original owner.


----------



## ranman (Jan 9, 2015)

*My tankless bike. Not as old as most of these but nice.*

Tried to post this once but did not see it when I checked - so trying again.


----------



## ranman (Jan 9, 2015)

*My tankless bike - third try - give up after this.*

1952 Colson purchased from the original owner.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 9, 2015)

Your good. Three pics posted. Super clean original.


----------



## ranman (Jan 9, 2015)

oops - my bad - put me back on training wheels - sorry folks!


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 11, 2015)

1938 CWC double bar roadster.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 11, 2015)

*I want 1 of these....*

I dig that bike. is it original color? How does it ride? Consider sale or Trade? 


Barkeep said:


> 1938 CWC double bar roadster.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2015)

This must be one of those tankless Tuesdays on Mercury where a day is equivalent to 58 days and 15 hours on earth! V/r Shawn


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Jan 11, 2015)

Absolutely roached out Oriole with aluminum fenders. This is what a real barn find looks like!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 12, 2015)

Here is my 1936 Roadmaster in original paint - this is a great rider ...


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2015)

It's Tuesday and I want to post skidKings bike. 




I dig this bike for its style.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 13, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> It's Tuesday and I want to post skidKings bike.
> View attachment 190723
> I dig this bike for its style.




Gary's double curved bar is one of the finest!


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 13, 2015)

It is tuesday again and here are a few pics of my 36 Shelby...love the big ol' fenders...


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 13, 2015)

Can't stop looking at the flying cloud. Absolutly perfect! Rob.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 13, 2015)

ok, not mine, though I wish it were, I have always lusted after this bike:


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 13, 2015)

*ccm bicycles*

here is two ccm bicycles i have right now both are good riding bikes. from bicycle larry


----------



## schwinnking310 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnking310 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 19, 2015)

*Tankless 1946 schwinn dx hartung collection*

*

1946 DX "Modest-Rat" bike

A few years back I was lucky enough to actually win a few lots at the legendary Lee Hartung Auction in Illinois.  The best 3 lots were frame lots, a mixed bag of NOS, used, and interesting Schwinn factory "repaints" or Warranty Returned 'practice frames' for the paint dept. at Schwinn.  Most were done in the Cobalt blue and painted in Autocycle scheme.  Interestingly enough was this 1946 DX frame painted in the deluxe "B" bike fashion in Cobalt blue.  

--------That was my start.....a bare frame with even the badge screws (still on board when I got it) and bearning cups painted over in the cobalt or ivory.  Some of the Schwinn folks out there will know how hard the early Postwar frames are to fit.  The rear triangle is shorter than the later 40s - 50s frames.  Very similar geometry to the early 63-64 Stingray frames.  So finding a rear fender is always a tough task as these early deluxe bikes are fairly uncommon.  I mounted new cups and a nice orig postwar Autocycle sprocket, and was off to find the rest of the project hopefully in my on hand parts.  The incredible piece of luck I had was not only finding a near NOS front fender and nice orig locking fork, but also finding the holy grail rear fender.  Impossible profile 14" from mount point to point roughly, and it was also nearly NOS.  Chromed up Lobdell hoops were laced to a powdercoated BLACK front drum spool, that was too pitted to chrome plate nicely, but came out smooth as silk powdercoated.  OneCatahula Pete shipped me a killer orig ND 2speed unit Black-Out complete that worked like a charm!  Smoothest unit I have ever had for those ND spds.  

-----------Topped the bike off with Goodyear Airwheel G3 tires, a Mesinger B1 leather saddle and the coup de gras was an EBAY bid on a pile of random parts, rack, stems, handlebars etc .....handlebars with a killer 1950s Pin-up girl granny knob.  Won the auction just to snag the knob.  Bike rides killer, and was completely assembled from on hand parts........The 46' DX frame was so early it had Tubular top and bottom mounting arches for the rear fender (prewar style) and NO crank located mount point for a chainguard, just the rear.  Been toying with a clamp on guard, or just leaving 
the sprocket raw, which I kind of like the look of.  This bike almost rides itself it is so smooth.  
My favorite rider and not another one out there like it I would have to guess.  Enjoy the pix!






















*


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2015)

*Another tankless*

1941 colson scout. Can't wait til spring and this bike will get a complete overhaul. Not doing much to the look of it except for adding a longhorn Torrington bar and replacing pedals with some magna streamlines I have and find a eyebrow guard for it. Rob.


----------



## mrg (Jan 20, 2015)

took them out for a ride on Monark Monday so mite as well take them for a spin on tankless tuesday


----------



## mrg (Jan 20, 2015)

does anyone know anything about these lobdells with nipple bumps, what years, who used them ?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is a nice 1948 Westfield Rambler for sale.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is an old friend, one of my first "vintage" bike buys...and a bike I bought because of the cool badge...
as found...



and ready to rock...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 20, 2015)

A foggy Tankless Tuesday here in Monrovia. Will take this Murray Oriole with hot-rod wheelset for a ride when the sun burns through...maybe I should break out the lawn mower too!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> ...maybe I should break out the lawn mower too!




Why? Is the wife sick?  V/r Shawn


----------



## kirk thomas (Jan 20, 2015)

*1950 Schwinn?*

I picked this up this weekend.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry this bike is a 1940 Schwinn


----------



## 11Little-Chev (Jan 20, 2015)

Work in progress... Needs a tank & Rack!

 Can't wait for the snow to melt.


----------



## mrg (Jan 27, 2015)

just a little rain, that's what fenders are for, glad I'm not back east, hang in there


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 27, 2015)

Here we go again...another tankless tuesday post...my blue and ivory Schwinn straight bar...my go to bike and bike I have the most miles on...


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy tank less teusday


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 27, 2015)

Well here is a Tankless Tuesday grouping taken @ our display in the Ink & Iron show in Long Beach in 2013 ...


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 27, 2015)

'48 Roadmaster that I just got rolling.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


>




Mayday!!Mayday!!! Bike down!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 27, 2015)

1938 Roadmaster Roadster.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 27, 2015)

*1949 Schwinn DX*

my OG '49 DX


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 3, 2015)

And another for Tankless Tuesday...Tom's beautiful Schwinn Double Bar Roadster...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 3, 2015)

*1936 Colson Double Bar Motorbike Goodyear badged*

Here is my latest addition.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 3, 2015)

Here's one that's gone down the road:





Cleveland Welding CWC Chrome Master Fleetwing 1937


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 3, 2015)

Here is the tankless beauty from Elgin ... Love the look of this bicycle ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 3, 2015)

*Tankless Tuesday*

My 1937 elgin special.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 3, 2015)

My Twin 20.... V/r Shawn


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 3, 2015)

Lucky kid


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 3, 2015)

'37 Colson


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 3, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> '37 Colson




Love the colson mike. Damn I need that delta hornlite. Rob.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2015)

I like Marty's wartime cycle truck original.


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 10, 2015)

All original girls Shelby Flyer.


----------



## bike (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2015)

'37 Colson Imperial project


Pics from the Rolling Relics San Fran Ride last year


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 10, 2015)

*Tankless Tuesday*

1946 century badged dx. Rob.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 10, 2015)

I just purchased a new bike on "Tankless Tuesday"its a 1935 Shapleigh Hardware Co. I think I paid too much for the bike but the speed o made up for it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 10, 2015)

My 1935 Schwinn B 1 1/2,  NOS and found on display in Rowlett's bike shop Richmond, VA 4 years ago.
Sadly, after over 90 years in operation, Rowlett's closed its doors a final time and with it a chapter of local history, but not before the owner allowed me warehouse access to buy many artifacts long forgotten.
Oddly, not a part of the First American Balloon Tire article, probably overlooked without a tank although most bicycles of the period were not equipped with tanks.
Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 10, 2015)

I love it Chris.  Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## mruiz (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah that is a musium bike, alrightly.
Mitch


----------



## Spence36 (Feb 17, 2015)

37 roadster rode her last Sunday she rides amazing !! And wife's new 24" Schwinn 37 









Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2015)

*Tankless Tuesday*

1924 mead built shapleigh hardware rugby.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> 1924 mead built shapleigh hardware rugby.




Sweet bike!....But thread is about ballooners!:o


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2015)

37 Ladies Elgin. Great OG paint low-end beater that's great to travel with


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Sweet bike!....But thread is about ballooners!:o




That's right, so sorry. It's my birthday and I've been drinking all day!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> That's right, so sorry. It's my birthday and I've been drinking all day!




Happy Birthday! Post all the pics you want!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's one that I took care of for a while:


----------



## kingsilver (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2015)

Couple pics of my ~41 Twin 20


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 24, 2015)

*murray*

New To me


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2015)

I know I know: working on another bike now:


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2015)

My favorite tankless rider is my 36 electric has some new chrome wheels on it now.


----------



## Elefuntman (Mar 3, 2015)

1938 nice rider!


----------



## vincev (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 3, 2015)

Here is my 100% original paint 1954 Jaguar balloon bicycle ... great tankless bike ... rides like a dream with the Sturmey Archer 3 speed set up


----------



## John (Mar 10, 2015)

bike said:


> View attachment 195969




1937 Dayton D-34E


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2015)

John said:


> View attachment 201139




NICE! 
D-34E_lectrified_


----------



## John (Mar 10, 2015)

*The Dayton boys*

1937, 1938, 1939, 1940


----------



## vincev (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 10, 2015)

*My '41 Rollfast*

Here are some pictures of my ladies 1941 Rollfast. The bike is original & unrestored in exceptional condition.
( The tires were the only thing replaced)............Thanks for looking............Wayne


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 10, 2015)

vincev said:


> View attachment 199704




Love that huffman Vince. Rob.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2015)

Wayne Adam said:


> Here are some pictures of my ladies 1941 Rollfast.




Absolute knockout


----------



## slick (Mar 10, 2015)

My postwar Colson that i broke my knee on. I sold it but want it back.....


----------



## vincev (Mar 10, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Love that huffman Vince. Rob.




Thanks,I will someday find the right truss bars.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 10, 2015)

vincev said:


> Thanks,I will someday find the right truss bars.




Pm sent.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 10, 2015)

*Truss rods*

No finish left. Bracket is incorrect. Rob.


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 10, 2015)

*Sundays ride*

My roadster


----------



## RJWess (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2015)

'36 Colson double bar motorbike project I hope to finally finish this year


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 17, 2015)

*Well here is my freshly reconstructed original blue paint with yellow/gold painted darts oddball "Westfield" decal headbadge with original "Columbia Superb" decal in the downtube - aluminum fendered balloon roadster ... A real odd bike that I picked up many years ago for that very reason - it's odd !!  The frame is exactly the same as a late Robin or late Bluebird.. 

Great maiden voyage on her with Marty - John - Ron - Dave from Newport Beach to Huntington Beach where the scenery is always outstanding 95% of the year .... Enjoy the pics .. Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 17, 2015)

*Tankless Tuesday*

37 elgin now a regular rider. Rob.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 17, 2015)

View attachment 202796View attachment 202797


Cool odd one. With those darts on frame/fork wonder if it was an old bike shop rehab.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 17, 2015)

Here's my 1941 Monark Rocket.


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 17, 2015)

*'36 Silver King M1*


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Mar 24, 2015)

*Two fer tuesday*

Tankless, but not for long.


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 24, 2015)

I recognize those parts that's a Dudley haul/ score right there yup no doubt bout it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 24, 2015)

A weekend shot of Fordmike65's Hawthorne and LuLu's Rollfast:


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 24, 2015)

View attachment 204332


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2015)

*11 gauge spokes; Eclipse Machine Division J4*

My Tankless heavy duty 1940 Western Flyer that I just finished cleaning and servicing. Tough bike rides Awesome....







I think it's cool... came to me with both a drop stand and side-stand. Rack is missing some screws so I left it off for now....


----------



## larock65 (Apr 14, 2015)

38 C Model LaSalle


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2015)

I love that reverse paint.


larock65 said:


> 38 C Model LaSalle
> View attachment 208650


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2015)

*1940 Western Flyer*

More cleaned up; more to do....





Awesome Solid Rider


----------



## Real Steel (Apr 21, 2015)

1961 Columbia Newsboy Special
Today's ride...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2015)

great bikes in this thread...
This is my 36 Packard manufactured by Colson.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 7, 2015)

*Tankless Tuesday*

My 41 colson scout. Rob.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 7, 2015)

1940 Iver Johnson finally reassembled after cleaning. Still need to install the rear reflector and rebuild the rear hub but my friends had a good time cruising around on it on the fourth!


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 7, 2015)

*1940 Iver Johnson Single Bar Streamline*

Hot 'N Cold


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 15, 2015)

*1936 CCM Flyte*

Not a balloon tire but a cool, tankless, Canadian bike....


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 15, 2015)

*1940 Iver Johnson Single Bar Streamline*

WOW!
The chainguard pinstripes freeze up also!

Nice ride!


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 16, 2015)

schwinnja said:


> WOW!
> The chainguard pinstripes freeze up also!




That's really just an illusion due to the sun - it's actually solid red.  
But there was a difference of about 80 decrees F between those two pics.
Thanks.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 16, 2015)

1941 Sears Collegiate...


----------



## HARPO (Jul 16, 2015)

Older shots, as I now have the COLLEGIATE head badge attached..


----------



## Boris (Jul 16, 2015)

This is fast becoming one of my favorite threads!!! Some really great stuff here.


----------



## vincev (Jul 16, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> This is fast becoming one of my favorite threads!!! Some really great stuff here.




Hey stupid,it's Thursday.


----------



## Boris (Jul 16, 2015)

vincev said:


> Hey stupid,it's Thursday.




Oh well then, nevermind.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 28, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> This is fast becoming one of my favorite threads!!! Some really great stuff here.




It's Tuesday...I put fenders on my Twin-bar, changed to newer wheels and drive train; Super-slow-n-easy gear... black butter....


----------



## Iverider (Jul 28, 2015)

Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2015)

Tankless Tuesday with some minor modifications to my Twinbar.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 11, 2015)

*tankless tuesday balloon*

here is what i got in tankless tuesday that never had tanks on them from new  from bicycle larry


----------



## Eric (Aug 11, 2015)

My 1948 BFG DX


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 11, 2015)

CCM began production of balloon tire bicycles in 1938. In 1940 and 1941 only, this "double bar" frame style Motorbike model was made. Given the small market Canada was, to find a 100% original example 
complete with Dunlop red tires is extremely rare.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 11, 2015)

*Tankless Tuesday*

My 48 special order paint dx. Not yet complete.


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 11, 2015)

1950 Columbia R63 Newsboy Special. All original. Goodyear Double Eagles are getting kind of stiff.


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 11, 2015)

My 1937/38 Schwinn Motorbike Excelsior

its tuesday somewhere. right?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2015)

Tuesday bump to show my 1936 Packard single bar with long wheel base by Colson.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 18, 2015)

*Tankless Tuesday*

My 36 shelby. Sorry, I know everyone's sick of seeing it.


----------



## COB (Aug 18, 2015)

Never get sick of seeing a nice bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 8, 2015)

It feels like Monday… But it's Tuesday!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2015)

Tankless Tuesday thread bump…



Great riding beach bike that has been everywhere....


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello just wanted to post my new tank less bike . This is a 1936 CWC twin bar roadster I believe they refer to as . This one is badged Royal Master . Very professionally restored . Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 6, 2015)

*Tankless Tuesday*

Wow, beautiful bike guys. I'll go the other way with this one, weather you consider bare metal ugly or pretty, my 1939 Shelby built gambles Hiawatha. I will be adding the correct Chainguard next week.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Tankless looks awesome.*

I love Tuesdays; this is one of my favorite threads…




Check out the handstitched threads on my restored saddle.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2015)

Bump for current pics
1936 single bar roadster Packard


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2015)

'37 Colson Imperial sans tank


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 27, 2015)

*Tankless Tuesday*

My bare metal/linseed oil treated 39 Hiawatha.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 27, 2015)

Here's a Tankless Tuesday snap of Back in Black, taken today of course


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 27, 2015)

I know I'm getting to the modern edge of this section; but, below are two pair of tankless scores... Boy's pair cost $50... total, in a zillion pieces and minus three tires. I got $80 bucks [black seat] and $100 [red & white seat]. The girl's Hollywood pair cost $60. #1 daughter claimed the purple one [just cleaned it good] and #3 daughter got the blue one for Christmas [sorry, it's not tankless any more; I saw a $20. tank]. A single score claimed by #2 daughter is not quite finished with clean-up... but is perfect for her as she has Marshal Fields taste! cost: $10 off the junk-mans truck for a Murray built Marfield...


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice Original,1939 DX Schwinn built Jupiter Leacock Sporting Goods Co. STL MO
Lee......


----------



## laid55 (Oct 27, 2015)

My 38' Schwinn built Ben Hur. any info on this c model would be greatly appreciated! would like to find out if it came with a tank or not.


----------



## mre straightbar (Oct 28, 2015)

Day late
Colson frankenbike


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 28, 2015)

Overhauler said:


> Nice Original,1939 DX Schwinn built Jupiter Leacock Sporting Goods Co. STL MO
> Lee......




I love this one lee, and I'm glad you ended up with it. Like to see this one on one of our rides some day.


----------



## larock65 (Oct 29, 2015)

Updated the 37 Excelsior



​


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2015)

*What bike did you ride today?*

Out riding my tankless heavyweight heavy duty Western Flyer 







Awesome Rider!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2015)

Since this tankless beauty is the talk of the auctions this week.
1937 Elgin Robin with Alemite lubrication.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 24, 2015)

*Tankless Tuesday*

36 Shelby. If I posted this one recently, sorry about that. I just happen to like this one a lot.


----------



## larock65 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Tankless*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 1, 2015)

Twinbar ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2015)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Twinbar ...




I already miss my Twin 20


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 1, 2015)

*Mead...*

Badge says Crusader, chain guard says Ranger...
Missing the peanut tank...still looking!


----------



## spoker (Dec 1, 2015)

not run of the mill


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2015)

1934 Eagle built by Shelby




Sold to my friend Nick; I still miss it at times…


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 1, 2015)

'37 Goodrich Schwinn. I call this my Bruiser, it's the bike that gets thrown in he back of whatever vehicle and whatever happens happens.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 22, 2015)

No ride for me on this rainy Tankless Tuesday


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 22, 2015)

Here's my 1st show


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2015)

Another double bar Colson this waterlogged Tankless Tuesday


----------



## rickyd (Dec 22, 2015)

As I understand the meaning of drought y'all need to go ride in the rain. Merry Christmas, Rick


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## 37schwinn (Dec 23, 2015)

A day late for Tuesday but wanted to post anyway.


----------



## Dave K (Dec 23, 2015)

Lover the DX with reverse fender!!!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 19, 2016)

stayin' tank-free


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2016)

these fit Monark mon. & tankless tue.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## dogdart (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 26, 2016)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> View attachment 189453View attachment 189454View attachment 189455
> 1941 Sears Collegiate....



That is a nice looking Collegiate you have there.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 26, 2016)

It's done. Wald stand, ALW saddle, Joe's Bomber, SA shifter for the Sachs hub.


----------



## BASHER76 (Jan 28, 2016)

My 1947 mens Hawthorne and my 1935 womans Hawthorne.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2016)

Bump it on a Tuesday…



1940 Western Flyer built by the Cleveland welding company with special order heavy duty wheelset


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 2, 2016)

48 DX.


----------



## mrg (Feb 2, 2016)

One of my favorite tankless, a Colson Firestone Flying Ace 40 or 41 I think (same guard as Bullnose) but haven't seen any literature or another one, anyone have any pics?


----------



## BASHER76 (Feb 2, 2016)

My 1941 Wards Hawthorne.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2016)

It is still Tuesday


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2016)

Not Thursday


----------



## dogdart (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 9, 2016)

My late 37 Elgin Oriole. Put on these repop tires to save the Allstates from the weather.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2016)

One that showed up at the cyclone coaster ride on Sunday.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 9, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> One that showed up at the cyclone coaster ride on Sunday.
> View attachment 284143



Sexiest frame ever made IMO. Well, that and the bluebird.


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2016)

This bike has no tank.....


----------



## Jeff the Skid (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2016)

Super cool blue on blue Cadillac C model straight bar   



Rider/owner "many miles" Mike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 16, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Super cool blue on blue Cadillac C model straight bar
> View attachment 286156
> Rider/owner "many miles" Mike



Makes me miss my old blue c mod

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 16, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/media/img-20151004-135744.11839/full


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 16, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/media/img-20151004-135744.11839/full

http://thecabe.com/forum/media/img-20150814-143128.11508/full


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 16, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/media/img-20151004-135744.11839/full

http://thecabe.com/forum/media/img-20150814-143128.11508/full

http://thecabe.com/forum/media/hextube-baby.11107/full


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 16, 2016)

*1954 Original Paint Jaguar Ballooner ... *


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2016)

"Tankless Tuesday* Balloon Tire *bike pics"


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 16, 2016)

nice 37 Don!


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 16, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> nice 37 Don!




Thanks Scott! I just put the red tires on last week, they'll look great after I find a few mudpuddles!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm sure some are tired of this ol' girl by now, but thought I'd ad her to the Tankless Tuesday thread.

Who says you need a tank to be beautiful


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 23, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> "Tankless Tuesday* Balloon Tire *bike pics"




I found this badge-less, tank-less restored bike on CL a few years ago; drove up to Apple Valley to buy it; had it for years; then let it go.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 23, 2016)

JLB


----------



## mrg (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## carlalotta (Mar 1, 2016)

Colson Hi-Low


[/URL]

Elgin Skylark


[/URL]

Evinrude


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2016)

Tuesday: 1948 Rambler; All Original. Sold to Jeff at the Fight Club....


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2016)

Custom Colson sold awhile back... bits and pieces spread out among Bike Advocates worldwide....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm not sure why, but I've always liked the basic Schwinn. So, thanks to Klunk, this tankless workhorse is on its way.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 8, 2016)

My tankless B-6


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 8, 2016)

Almost 70 degrees today. Had 8" of snow last Tuesday with schools closed. Got the 37 Oriole out to ride.


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 8, 2016)

Although that Commander is a tough act to follow, I'll post up my Pop's '63 American. Yeah, it's a Schwinn...


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 8, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> I'm not sure why, but I've always liked the basic Schwinn. So, thanks to Klunk, this tankless workhorse is on its way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This bike is simple satisfaction Marty. Love the wasp!


----------



## dogdart (Mar 8, 2016)

24" Colson I owned a few years ago, found it'sway back wearing new paint and lookingfor a new home


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Super cool blue on blue Cadillac C model straight bar
> View attachment 286156
> Rider/owner "many miles" Mike






 

Gotta be Mile-a-Minute Mike
coz you're Many-Miles Mark


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Mar 9, 2016)

Sorry, a day late


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm betting Tuesday will come 'round again next week, you two


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 9, 2016)

Yah, I know but it was a fresh photo from today's ride.  I wasn't the only one...lol


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 9, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Yah, I know but it was a fresh photo from today's ride.  I wasn't the only one...lol




Oh I know it was, bless your heart


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2016)

This was my tankless ride of the day, don't think I would ride this much more than around the neighborhood.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2016)

mrg said:


> This was my tankless ride of the day, don't think I would ride this much more than around the neighborhood.View attachment 295965 View attachment 295966 View attachment 295967



That's the funniest ballooner I ever done seen


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 15, 2016)

Tank top and tankless!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey Mike, that looks balloon (2.125) to me, but I guess I missed the 1965 cut off, its a 68


----------



## HARPO (Mar 16, 2016)

1942 Columbia...100% original...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 16, 2016)

Happy Tuesday! Here's my odd ball aluminum fendered Columbia.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 16, 2016)

HARPO said:


> 1942 Columbia...100% original...View attachment 296012 View attachment 296013 View attachment 296014 View attachment 296015




I know...it's not a Balloon tire bike...but I just wanted to add it, lol!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2016)

HARPO said:


> I know...it's not a Balloon tire bike...but I just wanted to add it, lol!




It's not Tuesday either so there you go


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 16, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> It's not Tuesday either so there you go
> View attachment 296124




The scary thing is I really thought it was Tuesday when I made my post. At least I got the tire size right.


----------



## hotrod62 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ratty Robin


----------



## Intense One (Mar 17, 2016)

hotrod62 said:


> Ratty Robin
> 
> View attachment 296299



Great TGIT photo....you have 2 choices for the letter designation to make it legal...you can keep it a secret if you wish!


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 20, 2016)

Tuesday already. Man how time flies ;=)


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2016)

Okay folks, can we please keep the posts to the daily threads on the days they're intended for?
thanks.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 22, 2016)

I never do Tankless Tuesday, so here ya go, thought I'd throw out one of my favorites, that I did last year. She'll always be with me.
*The "Kansas Kid" WWII Hand Me Down Special*
The bike is based on an mid 30's Shelby. The goal was to represent what a young man might have put together in the barn, from items he'd been given, and or found. Everything is original to the era. Bike has totally been gone thru, is a great rider.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2016)

Tankless and smooth...




Mark twain wishes he could ride.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2016)

A nice fountain in the same location....



War time tiki Elgin with out Tank ever.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 22, 2016)

Scott let me borrow "Back in Black " for the Monrovia ride on Saturday. RLB!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2016)

James Dean: Tankless and shirtless....


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2016)

1936 Electric c-mod.


----------



## mrg (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2016)

Snyder Twin bar


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2016)

1934 Eagle by Shelby


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2016)

Tuesday bump... pay attention to the day o' week folks; it's really confusing sometimes. 



Springtime dandelions... Unposted pic


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 5, 2016)

Currently tankless rusty Hornet. Guess it counts right now. Fresh paint today with pits and all!


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 5, 2016)

Just finished cleaning this up today.  Yep thats snow in my yard!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Just finished cleaning this up today.  Yep thats snow in my yard!
> 
> View attachment 302470
> 
> ...



That bike is super cool
I don't remember seeing a straight bar Cleveland welding company Western Flyer


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 5, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> That bike is super cool
> I don't remember seeing a straight bar Cleveland welding company Western Flyer



I think I've even seen a tank version of this bike.  This particular one did not come with a tank though.  I'd like to know the correct headlight


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 5, 2016)

1950 Columbia Newsboy. Original paint and heavy duty wheels.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 5, 2016)

One owner Tru-Test.  Original everything with the exception of tires and grips


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2016)

Tuesday for the tankless bikes...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2016)

I like the Shelby airflow frame sans tank for me. 
A little project I'm still working on. 
Bumpin the Tuesday thread on Tuesday.....


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 12, 2016)

That's gonna make a great rider mark. Love those wishbone frames. Is it to remain fenderless?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> That's gonna make a great rider mark. Love those wishbone frames. Is it to remain fenderless?



Yes! wrong fork would not fit the fat Fenders... & I am in this rider for Cheap....
The fenders for this are my favs tho...; I really like the SS banana tank too...its ok.
This frame always catches my eye and lures me in for a Stare....

Tankless pair O' Elgins....


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 12, 2016)

Worked on this a little today. Rear wheel was wobbly from the last ride. Also one of the pedals had been sticking and squealing. Haven't decided what to do with this one. Might sell it at AA this year. But I might keep the rechromed bars and stainless fenders. I added them any way. Had no bars and only the front aluminum fender when I found it. And mismatched Elgin wheels, one chrome, one painted silver. The rear fender had been chopped so a motor could be mounted. Tough decision as I love this frame style and long wheelbase.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 12, 2016)

Getting ready to go tankless at this years CWC Coasters Ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2016)

Bumpin the Tuesday bikes W/O TANKS....
Snyder built Red Streak


 

 
Owner Timothy So.Cal.


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2016)

Pic of an accidental Bump...



It looks fine still; rides great!
I think the Toad pulled the bike in, being so close to the water....



Pretty sure thats a smirk.


----------



## rollfaster (May 24, 2016)

39 Shelby built Hiawatha.


----------



## catfish (May 24, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 24, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 24, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 24, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2016)

That is a BC jiffy side stand worth it's salt…


----------



## catfish (May 24, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 24, 2016)




----------



## bairdco (May 24, 2016)

41 tall tank custom ruster.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (May 24, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 320760



I can use that


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 24, 2016)

no tank needed...


----------



## Oldnut (May 24, 2016)

41 Huffman airflite support to have a tank great without


----------



## fboggs1986 (May 24, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (May 25, 2016)

It was a tankless crew today!


----------



## catfish (May 25, 2016)




----------



## kzoflyer (May 25, 2016)

Nice Elgin Gull. But pretty sure you posted the same picture yesterday in this thread. Cool bike tho. Love that aluminum!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 26, 2016)

Most of my Bikes are "Tuesday Bikes…



1936 Packard single bar roadster long wheelbase frame


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 26, 2016)

38 Elgin plain jane.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 26, 2016)

Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 26, 2016)

here is some that never had tanks , one i ride all the time ,other ones waiting to be done up    from bicycle larry


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 13, 2016)

I have a black Panther looks aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawesome


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## tech549 (Aug 13, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 349414



 oh don't be so hard on the guy he just a little excited !!!


----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2016)

Had the Speedster out for Monark Monday so took it out again for tankless Tuesday


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 23, 2016)

Todays tankless ...


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 23, 2016)

Here's a little better picture of one I had posted before.
1954 Schwinn, Wasp


----------



## sludgeguy (Aug 30, 2016)

My tankless Tuesday offering. 1939 Roadmaster.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 30, 2016)

Elgin pair. Sorry.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh Tuesdays.... Manual 2 speed 48 rollfast


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2016)

1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty service rider


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 11, 2016)

41 Rollfast Derby.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 11, 2016)

1936/37 Dayton, Super Streamline.


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 11, 2016)

Here's one I used to own, it looks better these days.....lol!


----------



## mrg (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## larock65 (Oct 11, 2016)

Here's one that just landed for me.
Can't wait to get working on this one!


 ​


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 11, 2016)

larock65 said:


> Here's one that just landed for me.
> Can't wait to get working on this one!
> View attachment 369473 ​



Did this hex come from Illinois?


----------



## larock65 (Oct 11, 2016)

Overhauler said:


> Did this hex come from Illinois?



No. It came from Missouri.


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 11, 2016)

larock65 said:


> No. It came from Missouri.



I believe this is the same bike, I left an absentee bid at an auction in Illinois.


----------



## larock65 (Oct 12, 2016)

Overhauler said:


> I believe this is the same bike, I left an absentee bid at an auction in Illinois.
> View attachment 369497



Real similar bikes. Mine has a different seat and the chrome on my springer is in better shape.


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 12, 2016)

larock65 said:


> Real similar bikes. Mine has a different seat and the chrome on my springer is in better shape.



If you take off the seat cover and clean it up a little ? Look at these rust spots I circled, I looked for anything similar between the two. I am 99.9% sure.
Lee. .....


----------



## Rjp (Oct 17, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> *Tankless*
> 
> Heres a super clean DX
> 
> View attachment 189475



Good day Joe
   I recently joined this bicycle forum(all things bike website),and as i am more been collecting 70's 80's bmx i enjoy all things bike related .i acquired this old schwinn about a year ago and have been trying to identify off and on ever since then i noticed your Bluebird and i must say incredibly similiar ,same paint scheme but mine is red and has no #serial number anywhere ,(read that its probably on the inside of the crank housing somewhere) being that its almost identical to the Blue bird Dx i was wondering if u could be so kind and help me identify this bike (see pictures) so i can atleast know what i got .I believe its all original and not pieced togethor .I Ride it to the mailbox almost daily ,what a smooth ride .i would truly appreciate any information u could give me.
    Thank u Joe Buffardi for any help in identifying this Rad Ride....


----------



## Rjp (Oct 17, 2016)

.


----------



## Rjp (Oct 17, 2016)

.


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Nov 7, 2016)

Here's an picture of an odd one. Appears to be an Elgin with what looks like a Robin frame built up as a single bar. Wonder if it was a surplus frame that was sold that way or if someone converted it. Any ideas?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Here's an picture of an odd one. Appears to be an Elgin with what looks like a Robin frame built up as a single bar. Wonder if it was a surplus frame that was sold that way or if someone converted it. Any ideas?View attachment 380287



Is it indeed a vintage pic?


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 7, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Is it indeed a vintage pic?




I think it is. Here's the uncropped version. I think if this had been built up by a collector it wouldn't have the seat cover. But...


----------



## falcondave (Nov 8, 2016)

View attachment 38073


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 8, 2016)

2 of mine,1936 Schwinn Ace Cycleplane, and 1936 Emblem Greyhound 





Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2016)

Barry Cohen Special. 
I saw this pic here recently.
MAN, I love This bike!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 22, 2016)

Good choice, Mark.
I love the Berry Cohen Special as well.
Everything about it, exudes cool.

Here is my latest of the tankless variety.
1921 Davis built, Harley Davidson Motorcyke.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2016)

Caber's local CL find:eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 386591 View attachment 386592 Good choice, Mark.
> I love the Berry Cohen Special as well.
> Everything about it, exudes cool.
> 
> ...



Awesome bike Marty!...But those sure are some skinny BALLOON tires


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 22, 2016)

View attachment 386615 42 Wartime Elgin.


fordmike65 said:


> Caber's local CL find:eek:



freakin gorgeous!!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 22, 2016)

I know!
When asked if I was interested in picking up a pre balloon Motorbike, I always said, "yeah, but I'll know it when I see it."
I just hadn't seen the one for me, until this bike showed up.
That's original paint!
I just couldn't pass it


fordmike65 said:


> Awesome bike Marty!...But those sure are some skinny BALLOON tires



up.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 22, 2016)

42 Wartime Westfield Elgin.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2016)

Where da tankless bikes at???


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## keith kodish (Dec 6, 2016)

shout out to my brother, Nathan Pence for getting me back on a shelby. This baby rides sweet,it's pulling a Christine on me![emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> My '41 Elgin.
> View attachment 189681
> View attachment 189682
> 
> ...


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 3, 2017)

Happy New Year 1st Tuesday 2017


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Jan 24, 2017)

Just the necessities.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2017)

1936 Colson LWB Double Bar Motor Bike


----------



## mike j (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice Colson & a great shot.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 24, 2017)

Five at once. The rest all in the back of the garage.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 24, 2017)

----------------------------------------- file failed


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 24, 2017)

Sun finally came out.....


----------



## kreika (Jan 24, 2017)

My tried and true 1952 Schwinn Black Panther. I rode this every day to the surf for twenty years. Moved a couple of miles inland so she's not getting much use anymore....oh how many twelve packs sat in that basket for after surf basking in the sun at the beach.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## island schwinn (Jan 24, 2017)

41 Shelby Eagle.


----------



## kreika (Jan 24, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 414184



I really like that back drop! The arch,the clouds and the blue sky. Sweet pic!


----------



## Tony M (Feb 7, 2017)

My KLUNKER 5


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 8, 2017)

kreika said:


> My tried and true 1952 Schwinn Black Panther. I rode this every day to the surf for twenty years. Moved a couple of miles inland so she's not getting much use anymore....oh how many twelve packs sat in that basket for after surf basking in the sun at the beach. View attachment 414159View attachment 414158 View attachment 414157




Looks great! Better to use it up than having a dust collector. I'm currently in Michigan,haven't been able  to ride much these days.Lots of dust collectors  @ my place. I'm planning to live a few miles from the surf in about 10 years. Hope I can live long enough to to make my favorites look like yours


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 8, 2017)

My 36 Shelby.


----------



## kreika (Feb 8, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Looks great! Better to use it up than having a dust collector. I'm currently in Michigan,haven't been able  to ride much these days.Lots of dust collectors  @ my place. I'm planning to live a few miles from the surf in about 10 years. Hope I can live long enough to to make my favorites look like yours




Thanks for the compliment! That's funny how the grass is always greener on the other side. I've lived a mile or less away from the ocean my entire life. Lately I've wanted nothing but get away from here. Some Midwest town where living is way cheaper and every other person walking the street isn't some psychopath or druggie. I live in Santa Cruz and over the last ten years or so it feels like every P.O.S has come has come here to derelict out.  It's a small town with a LA or SF size homeless population. Crime is off the charts now. In my opinion go way NorCal coast or Oregon coast may still be sane there. Sorry for my rant.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 8, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 414127



Talk bout daggling a carrot out there in front of us.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 8, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 420009 My 36 Shelby.



Sweet ride love the look of those deep style fenders


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2017)

Happy Tuesday!






1940 Western Flyer heavy duty in  Fountain Valley, California
Today February 21, 2017


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 21, 2017)

Almost a rider again. Think I like it more without the rear rack....


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 21, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> View attachment 425827View attachment 425828
> 1940 Western Flyer heavy duty in  Fountain Valley, California
> Today February 21, 2017



Wow that plant is amazing!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 21, 2017)

Agave attenuata in full bloom!
The heavy duty Western Flyer looks pretty nice too.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 7, 2017)

Never had never will


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 7, 2017)

Pulled some parts off the shelf for this one


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 7, 2017)

Image shot with a Canon; click for full size. Enjoy. 1936 Packard Singlebar Roadster LWB by Colson


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## keith kodish (Mar 7, 2017)

1938 Shelby-built Western Flyer Airflow. Sunset at Oxnard Shores,here on the Left Coast! 





Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## King Louie (Mar 7, 2017)

Just made it ! Lol


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 14, 2017)

INK & IRON 2013 Silverking Display WEB



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jun 28, 2013






*Well since these all have no tanks technically .. why not post them - ENJOY 

- Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Sped Man (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 21, 2017)

wip


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## rollfaster (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2017)

Happy Tues


old hotrod said:


> ...so time for the workhorses...the basic transportation and beach bikes...the bikes designed for simple fun without all of the bells and whistles...well, maybe a bell or two...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## robertc (Mar 28, 2017)

My 1937 Overland.





Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 28, 2017)

Making a pit stop at the Firestone Walker 805 brewery.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2017)

1936 Packard single bar roadster by Colson with long wheel base


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2017)

Happy Tuesday
Tank-less....


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> 1936 Packard single bar roadster by Colson with long wheel base
> View attachment 442590





tripple3 said:


> View attachment 432812
> Image shot with a Canon; click for full size. Enjoy. 1936 Packard Singlebar Roadster LWB by Colson


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


>




Spensa Homie....


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 4, 2017)

Colson.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 4, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Colson.View attachment 446034




Fantastic bike and tree!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 4, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Fantastic bike and tree!



This tree is just to the left of my birth home which was torn down in 1971. I'm glad it's still doing well.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2017)

Love me some tanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2017)

*WOOD WHEEL WEDNESDAY!


*


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 4, 2017)

I think @fordmike65 has gone rouge.......


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## slick (Apr 4, 2017)

My pair of original 1936 Shelbys. Both have matching 1936 Morrow hubs and both were built between April-June. The boys was bought from a close friend, the girls popped up on here being parted out. Luckily I got her back together with everything original except the missing dropstand and clip which got sold. Very special pair in my collection. Both never had headlights or taillights, tanks or racks. Definitely my favorite bikes.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 4, 2017)

I was close to selling this bike. Once I got the og wheels rebuilt and straightened out, I couldn't let go. '39 Ludwig badged Colson.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 4, 2017)

Tankless Tuesday. .. 2017 new years day.  My wife's mismatch original paint mid 30s Schwinn Street Klunker. ....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 4, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Tankless Tuesday. .. 2017 new years day.  My wife's mismatch original paint mid 30s Schwinn Street Klunker. ....
> 
> View attachment 446322
> 
> View attachment 446326



And her 35 Liberty. ..


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 4, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> And her 35 Liberty. ..



Neither one is Blue. ...lol.....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2017)

24" Flyer


 
Sold 5 years ago....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2017)

last bike I painted 5 years ago. I wasn't happy with it but the new owner was.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 4, 2017)

Lol, Does just a frame count?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (Apr 4, 2017)

Love the bike and the pic!



BLWNMNY said:


> View attachment 446317


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2017)

Tankless with Accessories by the @Sped Man


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> ...so time for the workhorses...the basic transportation and beach bikes...the bikes designed for simple fun without all of the bells and whistles...well, maybe a bell or two...I



Not mine; but I'd ride it...would like to own 1 someday....


----------



## REC (Apr 11, 2017)

I'd like to add a pre-war group here:
'35 Model 35




'37 Model C double diamond




'37 Model C - Redeux




'39 DX - No Tanks!




Gettin' crazy about these.
REC


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 11, 2017)

1941 Western Flyer badged Mercury built.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2017)

Most beautiful bicycle I have seen.
For Sale:  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-dayton-safety.106214/#post-714671
Somebody should get this and take it on many rides...


 
Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Boris (Apr 18, 2017)

Daily rider.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 18, 2017)

Headless Tuesday is more like it here. Gotta find a stem and get it back in action.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 18, 2017)

Waiting for the rain to stop for Tankless Tuesday Taco Time, otherwise known as "getting my T4 on".


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 25, 2017)

Tuesday…


----------



## partsguy (Apr 25, 2017)

Not quite a balloon tire, but it IS tankless and 54 years old


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 25, 2017)

No tank but just about everything else!


----------



## stezell (Apr 25, 2017)

Just finished my 39 Monark 5 bar with Colson aluminum fenders and OG paint, finally!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2017)

stezell said:


> View attachment 456480 View attachment 456482 Just finished my 39 Monark 5 bar with Colson aluminum fenders and OG paint, finally!



Colson fenders???:eek:


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 25, 2017)

Double duty on this one, recently posted it for aluminum fender thread.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 456563 Double duty on this one, recently posted it for aluminum fender thread.




Nice Mark!
Frank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Apr 25, 2017)

52 Schwinn Juvenile 24 inch frame. Crusty and it rides, has a killer rear rack.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 25, 2017)

1940 Western Flyer heavy duty with the Huntington Beach pier in the background


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 25, 2017)

Good as new


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 25, 2017)

stezell said:


> Just finished my 39 Monark 5 bar with Colson aluminum fenders and OG paint, finally!




Heresy!!:eek:


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 25, 2017)

Still Tuesday…


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2017)

Couple of tankless bikes out for a ride and a bite.


----------



## partsguy (May 2, 2017)

Not a balloon tire bike at all, but it is a classic. It was a customer's bike a while that I sold some parts to for the restoration. About six years ago.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (May 2, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2017)

Crusty and tankless


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 2, 2017)

Tankless Dx


----------



## rustjunkie (May 2, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2017)




----------



## rollfaster (May 2, 2017)

Tankless Tuesday X2.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 2, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 460406 Tankless Tuesday X2.




I have to get my Fox to look like that......


----------



## sludgeguy (May 2, 2017)

1951 Schwinn straight bar original paint.


----------



## cyclingday (May 2, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2017)

Toss it in the pile…


----------



## rollfaster (May 9, 2017)

Ah, who needs tanks anyway?


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (May 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2017)

Screen saver shot


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paintworx (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (May 9, 2017)

Tire change, it's officially knobby season. Shakedown cruise on Shaver Grade, that's the north side of Mt Tam in the distance. All downhill to sculpins and a reuben at Gestalt Haus in Fairfax.


----------



## tripple3 (May 16, 2017)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## rustjunkie (May 16, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 16, 2017)




----------



## stezell (May 16, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 463968 Ah, who needs tanks anyway?



That's a good looking Elgin Rob!


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2017)

I want to build another rider....
at least its already Tuesday


----------



## JerryP42 (May 30, 2017)

My 41' Schwinn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 30, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I want to build another rider....
> at least its already Tuesday
> View attachment 474442



Ballooner?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2017)

https://www.google.com/patents/USD1...=0ahUKEwjIlK-iqJjUAhXK1IMKHZEZDIM4ChDoAQg9MAQ


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Ballooner?




I think so.
That is how I would build it…


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2017)

Deluxe, tho tankless ladies Shelby Traveler


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 474570






fordmike65 said:


> Ballooner?


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Jun 6, 2017)

57 WASP


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2017)

Dig the Oriole... Elgin badge


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 13, 2017)

I added a kickstand to the repop Roadmaster along with a safety strap, the stand was OEM for a 24" Monark but it fits great and gives the bike a nice lean!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2017)

Without tanks....


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 27, 2017)

My tankless (for now) Shelby project.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2017)

Tankless and not often seen ladies Hawthorne


 



Pic courtesy of 333


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2017)

Tight tolerances


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2017)

7-11 Free Slurpee Day! Lets Ride.....


----------



## stezell (Jul 11, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> 7-11 Free Slurpee Day! Lets Ride.....
> View attachment 642910



I miss 7-Eleven and their slurpee's!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 7, 2017)

Here's my tankless entry for the RRB buildoff #12. http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/langelo-di-ferro.104212/#post-1055807


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## John Gailey (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't need no stinkin' tank!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## rollfaster (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Here's my tankless entry for the RRB buildoff #12. http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/langelo-di-ferro.104212/#post-1055807
> 
> View attachment 657054
> 
> View attachment 657056




I'm seeing some Zephyr tricycle influence there-I like it! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2017)

My '39 CWC HTB


----------



## mike j (Aug 8, 2017)

....


----------



## REC (Aug 16, 2017)

My most recent addition to the tankless (and fenderless) thread. Just put the last pieces of this together today. Almost made it for yesterday but had to handle some domestic stuff since I was off work. It was my birthday anyway...
Here we go!



REC


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 16, 2017)

Uh Oh, someone forgot to put the Tuesday thread on lock down, I can hear the forum police sirens wailing  from  my house. .


----------



## mrg (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2017)

Happy Tuesday!


 
I'm at work but Surfin the Cabe


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## rollfaster (Aug 29, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## mike j (Aug 29, 2017)

....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Venom5sc (Aug 29, 2017)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## thebigorangecat (Aug 29, 2017)

Built this a few years ago!


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm a few minutes late, but the thread isn't locked yet, so here is one of my new favorite tankless bikes. Joe


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## keith kodish (Aug 29, 2017)

1936 Pierce deluxe motorbike 1936 Emblem Greyhound 











Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## keith kodish (Sep 5, 2017)

Updated Pierce 1936











Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2017)

Happy Tuesday. 
 I bought my twin bar back.  Rebuilt it today.  It rides great


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Sep 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Sep 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Sped Man (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Sep 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 12, 2017)

I don't need no stinkin' tank!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Sep 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2017)

Tankless Tuesday @mrg  shot


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2017)

Ha, I know its blue like your office Mike but its a traffic signal control box with some fake gas pump art work!, Hey who taking the picture Mike?


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Sep 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Sep 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 25, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> *Tankless*
> 
> Heres a super clean DX
> 
> View attachment 189475



Beauty..


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 26, 2017)

.


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 26, 2017)

I don't need no stinkin' tank!









Yes I do!


----------



## None (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 3, 2017)

*

 

Here are a few tankless Monark's from the CYCLONE COASTER 2017 themed Monark May ride ....
Ridden NOT Hidden ... Frank 
*


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Oct 3, 2017)

.


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 3, 2017)

I'll play,Emblem built,1936 Pierce deluxe Motorbike 











Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 17, 2017)

....


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 19, 2017)

New Left Coast 1937 Excelsior Hollywood,original bike,get revived.











Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2017)

Tuesday Bump....


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 21, 2017)

36 Iver Streamlined.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 21, 2017)

MantonSmith said:


> 36 SchwinnView attachment 189518
> 
> View attachment 189518



Howdy! Do you mind telling me what name is on the badge? Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## MantonSmith (Nov 21, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Howdy! Do you mind telling me what name is on the badge? Thank you very much! Barry



It was a Marshall Fields badge. I sold the bike though.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 21, 2017)

MantonSmith said:


> It was a Marshall Fields badge. I sold the bike though.



That's okay, thanks for the info! Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Dec 6, 2017)

42 Firestone Flying Ave ( Colson )


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2018)

Happy third anniversary to the Tuesday thread; Tank-Less


----------



## mike j (Jan 9, 2018)

Happy Third, how time flies... Tankless, out on a lonely desert bi way.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 9, 2018)

Disqualified! That whole bike is a tank!   And a bodyshop boondoggle! 

@brann.ty@verizon.net


----------



## Barto (Jan 10, 2018)

Nate...you actually have one of these???  And you never bring it to the Dudley Swap so we can drool and ogle it?    Better watch out, that may be a MORTAL sin lol!!!

BART


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 10, 2018)

Barto said:


> Nate...you actually have one of these??? And you never bring it to the Dudley Swap so we can drool and ogle it? Better watch out, that may be a MORTAL sin lol!!!
> 
> BART




Not mine I wish! Just having fun


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Jan 10, 2018)

No tank just frame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Jan 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bike Mike (Jan 15, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> The group someone dubbed "The Dillinger Gang"
> View attachment 189527
> 
> View attachment 189525
> ...



I dig those. I need a kickstand like that


----------



## Bike Mike (Jan 15, 2018)

RJWess said:


> View attachment 201240View attachment 201254
> 
> View attachment 201240
> 
> View attachment 201254


----------



## Bike Mike (Jan 15, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> *11 gauge spokes; Eclipse Machine Division J4*
> 
> My Tankless heavy duty 1940 Western Flyer that I just finished cleaning and servicing. Tough bike rides Awesome....
> View attachment 208642View attachment 208643View attachment 208644
> ...



Really cool bike


----------



## Bike Mike (Jan 15, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> *Tankless looks awesome.*
> 
> I love Tuesdays; this is one of my favorite threads…
> View attachment 241379
> ...



Man that's cool


----------



## Bike Mike (Jan 15, 2018)

Flat Tire said:


> View attachment 286226



Mega cool


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 16, 2018)

Bike Mike said:


> Really cool bike






Bike Mike said:


> Man that's cool



Dude! you almost got the Tuesday thread locked out B/C it was Monday!!
Watch for the Daily threads; they Can Be Tricky....
some tankless rides of other riders lately:



 

 

 
Hey, happy Tuesday!


----------



## Bike Mike (Jan 16, 2018)

Just picked up this tankless bike tonight.


----------



## John Gailey (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't need no stinkin' tank.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 26, 2018)

My cool 24" SK ...


----------



## Bike Mike (Jan 26, 2018)

John Gailey said:


> I don't need no stinkin' tank.
> 
> View attachment 742288
> 
> View attachment 742289



Wow that's a good 'un


----------



## A_J (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2018)

Ladies 36 Colson Vogue


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2018)

Tuesday Bump;  years of unequipped ballooners....


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 13, 2018)

Just picked this tankless one up


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 14, 2018)

out door then down the avenue eh!


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 24, 2018)

I have both tank and tankless bikes, and I have to say that I like tankless better.  Less is more........   I can't wait to get started on this project.  I have two others to finish first.  JimRoy


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2018)

Happy Tuesday!
1935 Velvet deLuxe by Huffy


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2018)

Photo edit by @hoofhearted


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2018)




----------



## bikewhorder (May 15, 2018)

........


----------



## Jay81 (May 15, 2018)

Tankless....for now.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> Tankless....for now.
> 
> View attachment 807702 View attachment 807703 View attachment 807705



Whoa Mama!! Love it as-is!


----------



## Jay81 (May 15, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Whoa Mama!! Love it as-is!




I love it as is also, but I'd love it even more if I could find an original paint tank to put on it.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 15, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> ........



"Half-a-Tank Tuesday"?


----------



## barneyguey (May 22, 2018)

MantonSmith said:


> 36 SchwinnView attachment 189518
> 
> View attachment 189518



Howdy! What's that headbadge say? Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 22, 2018)

1941 Schwinn E-Z Speed C-model


----------



## barneyguey (May 22, 2018)

1936 Schwinn Walco


----------



## barneyguey (May 22, 2018)

1937 Schwinn Majestic


----------



## cyclingday (May 22, 2018)

In honor of @Velocipedist Co. Steve and his wonderful Evinrude Streamflow.

 

 

 Thanks for the memories!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 22, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2018)

The tankless 37 Double Bar getting in touch with nature.


----------



## tech549 (May 22, 2018)

1935 westfield all serviced and ready to ride!


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Oldnut (May 22, 2018)

41 Huffman


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2018)

Tuesday; Let's ride.....


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2018)

Here's one with sum miles....
@SKPC


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2018)

Rider Bikes


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 12, 2018)

The Schwinn Cycle Truck.



Definitely, a tankless workhorse.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedalpower17 (Jun 26, 2018)

36 WESTFIELD – DAVEGA – FAMOUS REGGIE MCNAMARA ROADSTER - This bike, now known as The Coronel (for Albert Pope!), appeared on the Cabe earlier this year, but in its previous crusty condition.  Probably not gonna get any “likes” from the rust loving crowd!  Anyway, it’s now my go-to neighborhood ride for the Summer.  After replacing clutch rings and brake sleeve in the Morrow hub, as well as deep clean/repack of front hub, bottom bracket and headset, it rides fantastic!  The antique Davis 26T chain ring is way off the OG mark, but looks pretty sweet and gives The Coronel a respectable top end....for keeping up with my son!   Shout outs to Rollo, Krakatoa and Catfish for their contributions to the effort.  I like to think Reggie would be pleased with it.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 26, 2018)

Fresh Addition 1936 Clipper


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 14, 2018)

1942 Schwinn built, Goodrich BA97 
Defense Model.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## rollfaster (Aug 14, 2018)

Twins.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 28, 2018)

*Well if Marty is going CYCLETRUCK for tankless Tuesday .. I will pull out the Roadmaster CT .. in full parade dress ... Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2018)

Olympic badged 37 Colson Double Bar


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 29, 2018)

A little bird told me, that Tankless Tuesday was yesterday.
A day late, and a dollar short.
But, the taco's were good.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 11, 2018)

New to me!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2018)

Unfortunately, this little gem didn't start out as a tankless bike.
You could still see where the straps had been from the hanging tank.
Uggh!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 11, 2018)

38 Hawthorne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2018)

Double-Shot for Tankless Tuesday 

Never had tanks. Don't need 'em!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 18, 2018)

2  latest builds 1936 Schwinn C model Maroon  & 1939 C model in  Blue


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## 1817cent (Oct 16, 2018)

My A serial number Elgin Oriole.  A nice riding bike with a working Speedo.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 27, 2018)

Tuesday Bump. 
Dick Wiessner engraved his name in the top tube of this bike; no intentions of selling.
1936 Clipper; never had a tank.





thread here:https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-clipper-cwc-double-bar.133565/


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 27, 2018)

This one took a little bit of head scratching when I first looked at it.


But then I soon realized what a bad ass bike it was.
You could add a tank if you wanted to.
In fact, you could add a whole Whizzer kit for that matter.
But it's pretty cool just the way it is.
Tank or no tank.



Pretty damn cool if you ask me!
How's that for a tankless Tuesday?


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 4, 2018)

pedal_junky said:


> I was close to selling this bike. Once I got the og wheels rebuilt and straightened out, I couldn't let go. '39 Ludwig badged Colson. View attachment 446302



@Kato


----------



## Kato (Dec 4, 2018)

pedal_junky said:


> @Kato




That's awesome - the original patina is perfect on that bike.
If you do decide to move it on down the road I'd be interested.......
Thanks for the pic
Kato


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2018)

Tankless Tuesday Colsons


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 917496
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Nice


----------



## TieDye (Dec 11, 2018)

These are my tankless Tuesday balloon tire bikes. 1937 Peerless, 1947 Roadmaster 2-tone, and 1950 Roadmaster.  The 37 and the 47 aren't done yet.

Deb


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2018)

This one is still in the project phase, and although it will eventually end up with a tank on it.
It does make a pretty cool looking tankless bike.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 917565
> This one is still in the project phase, and although it will eventually end up with a tank on it.
> It does make a pretty cool looking tankless bike.




Killer project, I want one.


----------



## pedalpower17 (Dec 15, 2018)

TieDye said:


> The 37 and the 47 aren't done yet.



Looking forward to a pic of the Peerless when the the skirt guard is laced up and she's done!


----------



## TieDye (Dec 16, 2018)

pedalpower17 said:


> Looking forward to a pic of the Peerless when the the skirt guard is laced up and she's done!



Me too!! I have some cool cord that matches what's on the basket.  Gotta clean up the rear end first, etc.
Deb


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 1, 2019)

No tank needed.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 930498



New one? Matches the ladies Bob has for sale.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 8, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 930498



Nice! Let's see the rest!


----------



## Jack Alope (Jan 16, 2019)

'51 BFG


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## blasterracing (Jan 22, 2019)

20” Shelby


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## skiptoofer22 (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 25, 2019)

schwinnking310 said:


> View attachment 583187
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Neat wagon too!


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 25, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> A foggy Tankless Tuesday here in Monrovia. Will take this Murray Oriole with hot-rod wheelset for a ride when the sun burns through...maybe I should break out the lawn mower too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ride now, mow later.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 29, 2019)

I detect a theme for today's Tankless Tuesday.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 940007



Killer line-up!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 29, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Killer line-up!





*It always seems to be Mike ... Some of those bicycles look very familiar too ... Tankless perfection *


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2019)

Gettin' ready for Monark March!


cyclingday said:


> I detect a theme for today's Tankless Tuesday.View attachment 940062





cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *It always seems to be Mike ... Some of those bicycles look very familiar too ... Tankless perfection *


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2019)

Something about these DBR's...


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2019)

old hotrod said:


> Well folks, it's a new year...we've parused the pictures of the best of the best in the hobby in the other threads so time for the workhorses...the basic transportation and beach bikes


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 12, 2019)

No nothing on it,,, uh but the light


----------



## 39zep (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## bobbystillz (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 26, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 970871


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 26, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 970880




I never saw you there Eric ... LOL ...


----------



## SKPC (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 26, 2019)

1936-Excelsior B-98 ...With 39-40 fenders ...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 4, 2019)

oldfart36 said:


> View attachment 975294




nice bike! luv those colors
please post to "daily" threads on the correct day thanks


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 16, 2019)

*From one of the CYCLONE COASTER rides ... Ridden not Hidden *


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 16, 2019)

Still thrilled with my Copake find.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 16, 2019)

I also snatched up this tough little B*Tch!


----------



## SKPC (May 14, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 28, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2019)

Tankless '37 Colson straightbar


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 28, 2019)

I need to get this one off of the hook and get it ride-able.....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 11, 2019)

INK & IRON 2013 Silverking Display WEB



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jun 28, 2013


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 11, 2019)

1940 Elgin Twinbar 4 Star Deluxe  &  1937 CWC Tankless Deluxe


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2019)

1943 Schwinn Cycle Truck.  CT-2


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 12, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1013932
> 1943 Schwinn Cycle Truck.  CT-2




Probably my favorite example of this model in the hobby. Great bike Marty.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 9, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 9, 2019)

1946 schwinn goodrich


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2019)

Tankless Tuesday


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 9, 2019)

Not mine...looks like the one fordmike posted?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Not mine...looks like the one fordmike posted?
> 
> View attachment 1028285



Love that pic. Taken down in Mexico at a bicycle show. Love them Latinas


I'm actually working on one I picked up in orignal paint.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 16, 2019)

A Few of mine
Tankless Tuesday !!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 23, 2019)

Tankless Tuesday. Early '36 Colson Double Bar




@SJ_BIKER


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2019)

1938 CWC, Berry Cohen Special.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrg (Jul 23, 2019)

Even tho this beat up 80/81 Schwinn Cruiser kinda like a repaint it's a Original Special order white, I've only seen 3 or 4, any others out there ?


----------



## mrg (Aug 6, 2019)

A pair of kinda rare 77 Spitfires, a lot of 79’s and a few 78’s but 76-77 was the restart of the Spitfire name. I think one of these will be moving down the road soon!

 I think one of these


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 7, 2019)

Although, it may not still be Tuesday, and it may not fall into the category, 
Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles1933-1965


At least it is tankless and still a classic.
Sort of? Lol!
1970 Schwinn Typhoon


----------



## mrg (Aug 13, 2019)

Ya, guess I got a little over enthused about tankless Tuesday with my 70-80's Spitfire/Cruisers and forgot it's in the Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965, think these will fit in better, well at least one of them, a 65 lime & 67 Violet Deluxe


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 13, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## TieDye (Aug 20, 2019)

My two-tone green Roadmaster.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2019)

my 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser
That i Love
most saddle time of any i have had


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2019)

My early '36 Colson Del Mar at this past weekend's FF Bike swap and show.



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f...rewing-vintage-bicycle-swap-show-ride.156598/


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 27, 2019)

Tankless Tuesday
@rustjunkie


----------



## 39zep (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2019)

39zep said:


> View attachment 1064814


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 17, 2019)

39zep said:


> View attachment 1064814


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Tankless for now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 17, 2019)

It is a stunner Jeff @39zep !  Congrats!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 17, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1064893





Is that Mufasa's head sticking up on the horizon above your saddle? 


Great pic T3!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2019)

Another neglected bike on this Tankless Tuesday. Dug out the ol' 36 for a couple pics and hoping to get the loose BB joints brazed up soon. I can't wait to get this badboy back on the road


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Aero King needs no tank.


----------



## Tomato John (Sep 17, 2019)

39zep said:


> View attachment 1064814View attachment 1064855


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 17, 2019)

My tankless ‘40 canti, with some broken, missing, and rotting parts


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2019)

Couple for this Tankless Tuesday.


----------



## Cosmicflyer (Oct 8, 2019)

48 Hawthorne frame


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 8, 2019)

My prewar schwinn after a bath ... Tankless Tuesday
Notice the wood pedal blocks 
Junkman Bob


----------



## stezell (Oct 8, 2019)

Junkman Bob said:


> My prewar schwinn after a bath ... Tankless Tuesday
> Notice the wood pedal blocks
> Junkman Bob
> 
> View attachment 1075664



Good looking bike Bob.
Sean


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you Sean... Here she is prior to rubber ducky time


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 9, 2019)

A few hours late...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 15, 2019)

Tankless Tuesday


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 15, 2019)

1934 Greyhound


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2019)

1918 Excelsior, Auto-Bike.


----------



## FSH (Oct 15, 2019)

Hey check out that sexy neck on my 1936 Colson!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 22, 2019)

Tankless for now still working on the Tank 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 22, 2019)

Newest acquisition just in time for tankless Tuesday
Junkman


----------



## stezell (Oct 22, 2019)

Junkman Bob said:


> Newest acquisition just in time for tankless Tuesday
> Junkman
> 
> View attachment 1083276



Looks like that will clean up nice Bob, like that green.
Sean


----------



## stezell (Oct 22, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> Tankless for now still working on the Tank View attachment 1083275
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



That's the same color combo as the one I had, I'm guessing the tank was in rough shape?
Sean


----------



## Mark Mattei (Oct 22, 2019)

Tankless projects


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 22, 2019)

Picked this up at the last iron ranch meet
I Washington 2 years ago
Great rider 1936


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 22, 2019)

Tankless 37 Colson at the Foothill Flyers Halloween Ride


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 22, 2019)

Sean it didnt have a tank unfortunately... im in the market for one if you have one .... 
Hope all is well 
Bob


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 22, 2019)

1938 Berry Cohen Special.


----------



## stezell (Oct 22, 2019)

Finally finished my 41 Airflyte badged Huffman. Thanks @fordmike65 for picking it up for me awhile back. I realize the chain wheel is from a 50's Huffy, before I get the beat down, lol!
Sean


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 22, 2019)

stezell said:


> Finally finished my 41 Airflyte badged Huffman. Thanks @fordmike65 for picking it up for me awhile back.
> Sean
> View attachment 1083372
> View attachment 1083362


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 22, 2019)

Super cool bike right there


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 22, 2019)

1937 CWC Tankless Deluxe


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 22, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> 1938 Berry Cohen Special.
> View attachment 1083349
> View attachment 1083350


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2019)

All day bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2019)

1940 Red Streak, by Snyder


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2019)

Pair o' 37's


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 5, 2019)

Can't wait to ride this fella again... (it's currently raining buckets)


----------



## mrg (Nov 5, 2019)

35 MW, well at least the frame!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 12, 2019)

Silverking RR 2012   5



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Aug 6, 2012


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 12, 2019)

Almost the last ride for this one....They are starting to salt the roads now boo!





Pulled this carpet out today to the dump in the AM. Hideous to-be-once-again beauteous hardwood og floors underneath...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2019)

Happy Tuesday!
Tank-less is typical for me....
1937 Aero King, Schwinn built DBR
Swap-meet bike and bits.


----------



## tomcat peterson (Nov 26, 2019)

Manton and Smith gold eagle


----------



## tech549 (Nov 26, 2019)

took the westfield out for a ride !!


----------



## tomcat peterson (Nov 26, 2019)

Tankless Tuesday
Shelby "Red" klinedinst special.


----------



## tomcat peterson (Nov 26, 2019)

Tankless Tuesday. 
War era Elgin.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 26, 2019)

Tankless Tuesday

Period Custom '36 Colson Double-bar


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2019)

40 miles today on 1936 Clipper, DBR by CWC


----------



## 39zep (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2019)

Tankless Tuesday

1936 Colson Double Bar at this past weekend's Cyclone Coasters Colson Ride.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 3, 2019)

Pre War Cycle Truck


----------



## SKPC (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## JRE (Dec 4, 2019)

My   1936 shelby that's coming in the mail.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2019)

Tuesday Bumps
Aero King, DB Roadster, by Schwinn


----------



## Schwinn lover (Dec 10, 2019)

Tankless Tuesday!! A pair of prewar Schwinn!!


----------



## mrg (Dec 24, 2019)

I haven't posted my 42 Colson " Flying Ace" in a while!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Dec 31, 2019)

Tankless Tuesday!


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 31, 2019)

Tankless everyday


----------



## mrg (Dec 31, 2019)

A little new for here but this OG Frost Silver 80 Cruiser that has become one of my favorite riders!, This was today up the Rio Hondo!


----------



## Jimmy V (Dec 31, 2019)

mrg said:


> A little new for here but this OG Frost Silver 80 Cruiser that has become one of my favorite riders!, This was today up the Rio Hondo!View attachment 1116946
> View attachment 1116948



 Too new?  Naw..it's going to be 40 years old soon. Nice picture of the snowcapped mountains in the background over the silver canti frame.   San Gabriel Mtns.?  Mt. Baldy?  That's where I like my snow...in the distance. Unfortunately I live in in it now, although we've had it pretty easy so far this winter.  Happy New Year!  Hopefully see you soon for a winter visit.


----------



## mrg (Dec 31, 2019)

Yes, the San Gabriel Mtns & Mt. Baldy ( Mt. San Antonio 10,000 ft. ), there's a ski resort right in that little notch on top and yes my bike is 40 yrs old but this section is 33-65, think they should change that to 83-4 to include all US made Schwinn's.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2020)

mrg said:


> but this section is 33-65, think they should change that to 83-4 to include all US made Schwinn's.



There's plenty of sections for that bike; whole threads for them....
Classic *Balloon Tire* Bicycles; Tankless Tuesday, for 5 years now!
Happy Tuesday!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2020)

A couple riders of Pete @SKPC and my Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar out Jan. 4, 2020


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2020)

Pic by @New Mexico Brant


----------



## SKPC (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 28, 2020)

My only tankless balloon tire bike at this time. '48 Western Flyer yes an older picture. I don't want to ride this one in the snow lol.
Hammerhead


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 29, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> this rustjunkie is definitely _*NOT *_a tank-zombie
> 
> View attachment 583054




What the devil is that?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 29, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> What the devil is that?




alexander rocket


----------



## sarmisluters (Jan 29, 2020)

Long live the Peoria King !


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 29, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> alexander rocket
> 
> View attachment 1131618



Wow i never,,,, and 1940! Dang ,,, it kinda reminds me of one of those “ muscle bikes” like the one they called a spider ,, maybe a non schwinn!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 29, 2020)

Like it might be called “ the paper clip”??


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 4, 2020)

38 Hawthorne


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2020)

1937 Aero King


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2020)

1936 Clipper


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 4, 2020)

1939 Schwinn  tankless but rides smooth


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 11, 2020)

1934 Airflite, by Huffman



@New Mexico Brant , Rides Great!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 12, 2020)

Shelby standard airflo!


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2020)

It's Tuesday, for all the tankless rides.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Bill in Bama (Feb 18, 2020)

My 1950 schwinn phantom,, sorta!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 18, 2020)

..


----------



## Bill in Bama (Feb 18, 2020)

I have a kids j.c. Higgins,,, still not sure where to start!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2020)

Short ride into Old Town for some tasty Phò.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 18, 2020)

Tankless Tuesday


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## rustyjones (Feb 18, 2020)

Late 30's I believe. Pics taken last fall, since then added a drop stand


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 18, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Short ride into Old Town for some tasty Phò.
> View attachment 1142019





Had to change my reaction to   'cuz I  Phò! You and your Lady have some pretty cool bikes, too. Now I want Phò. Thanks!


----------



## tobytyler (Feb 18, 2020)

41 tankless ☹️Roadmaster


----------



## tobytyler (Feb 18, 2020)

41tankless☹️ Roadmaster  still looking for tank


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2020)

'36 Colson/Shelby/Huffman Custom at the Long Beach Swap this past Sunday


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 25, 2020)

Tankless Tuesday!


----------



## eureka1 (Mar 3, 2020)

work in progress , 1936 Coson.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2020)

Monark Rocket with Rocket Launcher seen behind it 03/01/2020
@cyclingday


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 3, 2020)

Yeah, that floating rocket launch platform was a trip!
Mark and I watched that thing sail out of port yesterday.
It was built by Boeing and sold to Russia, so it started its voyage off to Vladivostok yesterday.
That thing was HUGE!
It’s hard to imagine that something that ungainly could sail the high seas across the Pacific Ocean. Definitely a sight to see.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 3, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 4, 2020)

Tankless


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 4, 2020)

.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2020)

Tankless _Wednesday _? Tankless Tuesday has a better ring to it


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 4, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, that floating rocket launch platform was a trip!
> Mark and I watched that thing sail out of port yesterday.
> It was built by Boeing and sold to Russia, so it started its voyage off to Vladivostok yesterday.
> That thing was HUGE!
> It’s hard to imagine that something that ungainly could sail the high seas across the Pacific Ocean. Definitely a sight to see. View attachment 1150317



Nice......


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 4, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Tankless _Wednesday _? Tankless Tuesday has a better ring to it



Lost track of days.....you know being retired and all


----------



## HARPO (Mar 9, 2020)

HARPO said:


> My COLLEGIATE.....
> 
> View attachment 189489
> 
> ...




I sold this bike a few years ago, and I STILL regret doing so!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 9, 2020)

HARPO said:


> I sold this bike a few years ago, and I STILL regret doing so!!!



I must have slept through Monday or New York spring forward big time!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2020)

1934 AIRFLYT
by Huffman
Dig them lines!



Happy Tuesday; for the tankless bikes.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2020)

38 Mahowald SK


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 10, 2020)

1936 Schwinn BA97


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2020)

1937 Aero King


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 10, 2020)

Just got this sweet Columbian it’s a newspaper special heavy duty spokes I love it


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2020)

¥€<<%^%


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2020)

•¥€€^^^^+


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 10, 2020)

This little lady arrived today.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2020)

Marty @cyclingday I love the pics and the Typhoon, but please show us some *"Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles" *on this fine Tankless Tuesday.
1940 Red Streak


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2020)

Red Streak?
You better check your shorts!

Lol!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2020)

Where'd the pics go??





cyclingday said:


> You better check your shorts!
> 
> Lol!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2020)

They’re not worthy.
I didn’t realize that a 50 year old balloon tire bike wasn’t classic enough for you.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> They’re not worthy.
> I didn’t realize that a 50 year old balloon tire bike wasn’t classic enough for you.



It's awesome; but not Balloon hahaha
Middle weight; please take Top of the page to show us any one of your tankless balloon tire bikes; LOL


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2020)

Gorgeous ladies tankless Shelby I wish I could have saved from a disrespectful fate...


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2020)

I think Classic Balloon tire should include all USA made 40+ year old Classic Balloon tire bikes, I mean are these not Classics!, maybe 1933-80something, Schwinn left 84 Murry not to long after. Just saying!


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 11, 2020)

An original paint base model 1941 Rollfast with just a touch of attitude!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 11, 2020)

EVANS


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2020)

Happy Tuesday!



1938 Twin-bar by Snyder, saddle, badge and paint by Scott @rustjunkie ; All day rider of O.C. Beaches.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 7, 2020)

.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2020)

Tuesday, for the tankless work-horses.







1940 Western Flyer heavy duty, registered 1943 LABL service bike.


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2020)

Late 40’s Colson, thought about getting on the track of the closed BMX park ( covid19 ) but locked up tight and covered up because all the rain!


----------



## Rollo (Apr 14, 2020)

... '35 Colson Flyer ...


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 14, 2020)

'36 Colson LWB DB


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 14, 2020)

Let's keep the Colson theme going with my '37 Doublebar.


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rollo said:


> ... '35 Colson Flyer ...
> 
> View attachment 1174528



Man thats a sweet old colson !


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 15, 2020)

mrg said:


> View attachment 369448 View attachment 369449 View attachment 369450 View attachment 369451



Awesome monark love the setting also


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 28, 2020)

I know!
It’s not a balloon tire bike!



But, I just don’t have that many tankless bikes, so here’s the truss frame Excelsior.
It was as balloon tire as a bicycle got in 1927


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2020)

After almost 3yrs of being tucked away due to broken BB to chainstay welds, my '36 Colson double bar is back on the road. Thanks again to Steve (@Velocipedist Co. ) for being so discrete with the repair.


----------



## OZ1972 (May 2, 2020)

Love the double bar , glad it's back on the road !!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (May 2, 2020)

An old eilgin i wish i still had , it rode like i dream , i miss it for sure !!!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2020)

Happy Tuesday!
Dig this thread.
1934 & 1935 Huffman built


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 5, 2020)

38 Hawthorne


----------



## Rollo (May 5, 2020)

... Phantom ratrod ...  ...


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 5, 2020)

Tankless Tuesday


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 5, 2020)

Today's tankless rider-Schwinn ba97-excelsior badged.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2020)

Happy Tuesday, for the tankless bikes.



1934 Greyhound, by Emblem Mfg.


----------



## redclayhd (May 22, 2020)

Here's mine. I never knew what kind it was, as it has been in my family since before I was born. My grandfather bought it new, sometime prior to my brother being born in 1944 - probably 1941. I've just been told on here that it is a Huffman. I plan to keep it just like it looks, but will clean/service the mechanics to make it as road worthy as possible. One exception - it WILL get a new seat.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2020)

I like the Tank-less _*Tuesday*_ bikes.
@cyclingday
Really, really love this one:


----------



## p51mustang55 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Rollo (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 9, 2020)

Tankless Tuesday


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 9, 2020)

heres one ccm flyte


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 10, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> I like the Tank-less _*Tuesday*_ bikes.
> @cyclingday
> Really, really love this one:
> View attachment 1208086



Yes very beautiful bike , my dad always described the old bike he had as a kid with double frame in the back section , he was born & raised just south of Dayton, Ohio i am pretty sure this was what he had as a boy , very cool bike !!!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2020)

Happy "Two'sday!"
Two 1934 tank-less moto-bikes at the beach,
Two trips to the Tower in Sunset, Sunday, May31, 2020
Bao @lounging riding Greyhound, by Emblem





...another great day at the beach.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 25, 2020)

Got my wife’s 55 up and running! I have a tank for it but... it didn’t have one when i dug it up in a burg called brilliant al!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2020)

Happy Tankless Tuesday!
1936 Clipper, by CWC


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 7, 2020)

CCM FLYTE


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 8, 2020)

bicycle larry said:


> CCM FLYTE
> 
> View attachment 1225319



THANKS TO EVERY ONE FOR THE LIKES , IT BRINGS BACK MEMORYS WHEN I WAS A KID RIDEING MY CCM TWINN BAR ONE .


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 28, 2020)

'48 Western Flyer CWC


----------



## mrg (Jul 28, 2020)

38 Henderson


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 5, 2020)

Not as fancy as some but i got this on the cheap about a month ago ! 1988


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 11, 2020)

My only shelby! She is ugly and tankless!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 11, 2020)

1935 Hawthorne.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 11, 2020)

My other OG paint 1941 Shelby Flyer.....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 11, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> Just got this sweet Columbian it’s a newspaper special heavy duty spokes I love it
> 
> View attachment 1153845
> 
> ...



having been a paper carrying fool in the 70’s. I dig a work bike! Sweet ride dude! A real keeper! Good eye! ..... san jose mercury news!


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 11, 2020)

.


----------



## stezell (Aug 11, 2020)

It's been a little bit, but I almost have this one finished. It's a 46 Peerless badged Snyder built tall frame, just need to finish the Delta taillight and attach the basket. I appreciate @marius.suiram for picking this up for me. Yes Mike I'll post it under camelback bikes as well. 

Sean


----------



## RJWess (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## John G04 (Aug 11, 2020)

38 henderson


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hey, it's Tuesday; for the tank-less type.  




1940 Red Streak, HS&B Hardware, by HP Snyder


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2020)

Happy TUESday!





1934 AIRFLYTE 1st year Huffman


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 15, 2020)

..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 15, 2020)

Western Flyer by Shelby


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2020)

Tankless Tuesday

Double Whammy


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 15, 2020)

Couple 36 Base Models


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 15, 2020)

'48 Western Flyer  CWC


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2020)

1934 Greyhound, by Emblem


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2020)

1941/42 Schwinn, Cycle-Truck.


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 15, 2020)

1938 CWC Roadmaster OG


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 15, 2020)

1936 CWC 0G
From the very last iron ranch meet


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2020)

HAPPY Tuesday!
1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty WWII paperboy bike, with attached rider.


----------



## Demzie (Sep 23, 2020)

I get into and out of work at unreasonable hours to ever get to participate here. 
I hope that can be overlooked and seen as a means to still apply to Tuesday, given most folks havent woke to their Wednesday yet. 


1940/'41 Murray Elgin
1938 CWC DBR. 
Cheers to Humpday in your wake, Ladies and Gents. 












Erin


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2020)

Happy Tuesday, for tankless, Classic Ballon Tire Bicycles.
This 1954, 1st year Wasp, stays in the house, admired by _most folks_; loved for classic lines and color.
Sure, it gets ridden too.




I like it; bought this year from Marty @cyclingday.
Thanks again.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 6, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Western Flyer by ShelbyView attachment 1267514



Could that be Colorado Springs?? Im x manitou springs!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2020)

1936 Dayton, Safety Streamline.


----------



## Demzie (Oct 6, 2020)

1946 Westfield ..and some other stuff.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 6, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> Could that be Colorado Springs?? Im x manitou springs!




Indeed it is, my good Man! Manitou is pretty cool! Sorry you left!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Oct 6, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1279548



That is a COOL bike!!  Looks like it should really roll!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 7, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1279548



Man ... that’s smooth... what model??? Nice pic too.. looks like an advertisement poster! Good photo eye!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 15, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> Man ... that’s smooth... what model??? Nice pic too.. looks like an advertisement poster! Good photo eye!



*Stock Schwinn Panther ... I always enjoy taking a good picture & thank you for the compliment @Bill in Bama  .. this one went to the owner of the PIKE Restaurant & Bar where we hold our CYCLONE COASTER swapmeets on non Covid-19 years - hoping for May 2021 on the next CYCLONE COASTER free swapmeet - Ridden not Hidden   *


----------



## Jessenoxen1992 (Oct 15, 2020)

My tankless bike, 1939 colson. This bike is one of my favorites. I think colsons build quality is top notch.


----------



## tryder (Oct 20, 2020)

1941 HUFFMAN NATIONAL


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 27, 2020)

Not so old.... 199? Or so... 7 speed nice smooth ride and good looking Schwinn!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 27, 2020)

Kinda hard to see...  57 jc higgins?


----------



## tryder (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Nov 2, 2020)

Did I sleep through Monday?


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 2, 2020)

*Actually it is Tuesday in Taiwan.........lol.........I couldn't resist......so he is my Tankless Tuesday bike post!!* 

My Original 1945 Westfield Columbia men's 26" ride. 










1motime said:


> Did I sleep through Monday?


----------



## Joaquin Suave (Nov 2, 2020)

> *Actually it is Tuesday in Taiwan.........lol.........I couldn't resist*



If you are snidely implying that the bike that I posted was made in Taiwan......LOL......You could not be more wrong ( Nor probably able to afford the current market value of the hardware that the company has produced over the last 37 years)!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 2, 2020)

Im not sure where it was made but it is absolutely beautiful. enjoy the ride


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 2, 2020)

Joaquin Suave said:


> If you are snidely implying that the bike that I posted was made in Taiwan......LOL......You could not be more wrong ( Nor probably able to afford the current market value of the hardware that the company has produced over the last 37 years)!



*You're dead wrong..................You posted a bike on MONDAY......for "TANKLESS TUESDAY" in the  "Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965" forum.

*


----------



## Nashman (Nov 2, 2020)

tryder said:


> 1941 HUFFMAN NATIONAL
> 
> View attachment 1287564



More pics please!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 2, 2020)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *You're dead wrong..................You posted a bike on MONDAY......for "TANKLESS TUESDAY" in the  "Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965" forum.
> 
> *



Lighten up guys. A day or so off is no big deal. Chill out, or am I being "punked" here?


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 2, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Lighten up guys. A day or so off is no big deal. Chill out, or am I being "punked" here?




It was a joke in response to "Did I sleep through Monday?" posted by 1motime earlier today............Then I was attacked..............for no reason at all....


----------



## spoker (Nov 2, 2020)

heres my safty cycle,only ever seen pics of 2 others


----------



## 1motime (Nov 2, 2020)

Joaquin Suave said:


> View attachment 1295404



That is a beautiful machine!  What is it?  Nicely done and I see something interesting on the rear wheel


----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2020)

It's still Monday hear on the west coast!


----------



## 1motime (Nov 2, 2020)

For a few more hours.  Then it will be Tankless Tuesday!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2020)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD PLEASE STOP THE MADNESS!!! IT'S FREAKING MONDAY!!! NOT TUESDAY!!!!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 2, 2020)

Who cares.... REALLY? Monday, Tuesday, few hours here or there, lets be sensible. All the B/S going on, c'mon. Plough back an IPA ( or ginger ale for non imbibers) and relax.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 2, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD PLEASE STOP THE MADNESS!!! IT'S FREAKING MONDAY!!! NOT TUESDAY!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1295742




Not everywhere..........lol............


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 2, 2020)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Not everywhere..........lol............




It's Tuesday in New York.....12:05am 11/3/2020


----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2020)

I would post my tankless Tuesday pics at 12:01 Tue. but the cabe shuts down for maintenance at 12 here on the west coast!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 3, 2020)

Routine can benefit your mental health, can have positive psychological benefits (especially in times of uncertainty), including alleviating symptoms of mental disorders, and insomnia.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 3, 2020)

'48 Western Flyer.


----------



## mrg (Nov 3, 2020)

A pair of tankless spits, 24 & 26.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 3, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> '48 Western Flyer.
> View attachment 1295837




Is that the old Boston and Maine RR?


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 3, 2020)

Custom tankless "left hand drive" Schwinn Ballooner..


----------



## 1motime (Nov 3, 2020)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Custom tankless "left hand drive" Schwinn Ballooner..
> 
> View attachment 1295903



I thought I had seen this Schwinn before!  T shirt from Puna Hawaii.  Artist said he loved the chain guard and always enjoyed riding to the left!
Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 3, 2020)

Yes it is/was the B/M line. @Mountain Trail Andy   Now it runs from Concord NH to Lincoln NH and is rarely used. Maybe 2 times a year if that.


Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Is that the old Boston and Maine RR?


----------



## Bill in Bama (Nov 3, 2020)

Joaquin Suave said:


> View attachment 1295404



That’s just clean...clean ride. Wouldn’t change a thing.. maybe the bars..idk? Love it!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Nov 3, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> Routine can benefit your mental health, can have positive psychological benefits (especially in times of uncertainty), including alleviating symptoms of mental disorders, and insomnia.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1295819
> ...



Who’s pretty in pink??


----------



## Bill in Bama (Nov 3, 2020)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Custom tankless "left hand drive" Schwinn Ballooner..
> 
> View attachment 1295903



Are the bars supposed to be like that?


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 3, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> Are the bars supposed to be like that?



Yes Bill, 
That is correct, I like a long reach, more like my road and mountain bikes.  I don't ride any of my vintage or single speed bikes other than in my 700' driveway....4 round trips is over a mile....lol.  I don't live near any flat land or cities where I would want to ride and riding on the state highways is a death wish.   I ride trails, both paved and unpaved.....and at age 71, a couple months from 72, with 3 large pieces of titanium in my right leg and hip, I adjust my riders to be able to cruise at 14 to 20 mph.  That's where I am most comfortable, and I haven't stopped riding since I was 3 years old.  So, I'm not a newbie to riding or collecting bicycles.......Also,  the left hand drive Schwinn is a spoof,  just a reverse image of the bike.  Keep on riding and enjoying bicycles.  Stay safe and healthy.
Andy


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2020)

Happy Tankless Tuesday!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 10, 2020)

Tankless Tuesday


----------



## 1motime (Nov 10, 2020)

Joaquin Suave said:


> View attachment 1299066



Cool bike!


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 10, 2020)

My 46 Rollfast tall frame


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 10, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> My 46 Rollfast tall frameView attachment 1299132



Lookin' good!


----------



## tryder (Nov 10, 2020)

1motime said:


> Did I sleep through Monday?



Nope.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Bill in Bama (Nov 15, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Who cares.... REALLY? Monday, Tuesday, few hours here or there, lets be sensible. All the B/S going on, c'mon. Plough back an IPA ( or ginger ale for non imbibers) and relax.



I thought that tankless pics are available for viewers on Tuesday....when they get posted is no matter to me??? Confused in bama???


----------



## Bill in Bama (Nov 17, 2020)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Yes Bill,
> That is correct, I like a long reach, more like my road and mountain bikes.  I don't ride any of my vintage or single speed bikes other than in my 700' driveway....4 round trips is over a mile....lol.  I don't live near any flat land or cities where I would want to ride and riding on the state highways is a death wish.   I ride trails, both paved and unpaved.....and at age 71, a couple months from 72, with 3 large pieces of titanium in my right leg and hip, I adjust my riders to be able to cruise at 14 to 20 mph.  That's where I am most comfortable, and I haven't stopped riding since I was 3 years old.  So, I'm not a newbie to riding or collecting bicycles.......Also,  the left hand drive Schwinn is a spoof,  just a reverse image of the bike.  Keep on riding and enjoying bicycles.  Stay safe and healthy.
> Andy



Well..that makes sence... i knew there was a reason! I thought it had to do with storage! I was wondering about the left hand drive... as i am a newbie to iPhones and photoshop and the like! As i use my thumbs to type this note ..i wonder what my high school typing instructors would think?? I wasn’t poking fun...I sincerely hope you don’t think i was! Bill in bama!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 17, 2020)

It's Tuesday in New York!  Two of my favorite "Tankless"


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 17, 2020)

Here’s my 55 Spitfire


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 17, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1303014


----------



## ian (Nov 17, 2020)

My take on Tankless Tuesday. '48 Columbia 24 inch step through at the local college a couple days ago. I call her Miss Columbia.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Nov 18, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2020)

Happy "Tankless Tuesday"!
Riders gathering to ride....


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 1, 2020)

Some fresh rubber on this one.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## ian (Dec 1, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Some fresh rubber on this one.
> 
> View attachment 1310405
> 
> ...



JC Higgins? Columbia? What is that jewel?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 1, 2020)

Its a 1953 JC Higgins colorflow


----------



## ian (Dec 1, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Its a 1953 JC Higgins colorflow



I want one!!


----------



## John Gailey (Dec 1, 2020)

Joaquin Suave said:


> View attachment 1296023



Why is this in Classic bikes 1933-65?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 1, 2020)

Do not get that guy going again!


----------



## mrg (Dec 1, 2020)

38 Henderson


----------



## Joaquin Suave (Dec 2, 2020)

> Why is this in Classic bikes 1933-65?



I contacted the moderator and asked for them to be removed.


----------



## JLF (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 8, 2020)

Happy Tuesday, tank-less...
1936 Clipper, CWC DBR, Lt. Col. Dick Wiessner's old bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2020)

Happy Tuesday. Tankless.
They demoed another nice house in Newport Beach, to build a better one.
Heavy equipment shot.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 17, 2020)

I always get tankless Tuesday and Thursday mixed up so I am posting now:


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I always get tankless Tuesday and Thursday mixed up so I am posting now:
> 
> View attachment 1321589



Cool bike Brant but not a ballooner and not '33-'65! V/r Shawn


----------



## John Gailey (Dec 17, 2020)

Brant's getting more than Tuesday and Thursday mixed up.  Slow down...breathe


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2020)

2 feet of snow this morning for me, it was fun once I got everything cleared out


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2020)

oops ,sorry got caught up


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2020)

It's Tuesday now, but feels like Friday....
My last day to go to work in 2020.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 22, 2020)

.


----------



## ian (Dec 22, 2020)

On a brisk ride around downtown in a stiff breeze on the  2nd day of Winter and it's still nice outside. Nothing new at Goodwill....
60 something almost Flightliner. Tankless to boot.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 22, 2020)

1940


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2020)

Tankless, 1934 AIRFLYTE, 1st year Huffman, 1st Sunday CC ride, Oct.4, 2020
Great Ride.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 29, 2020)

My 1955 green and cream Spitfire


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Dec 29, 2020)

Summertime shot, my 63 Tiger at the campground


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 29, 2020)

Tripp where is the sun? Damn fog


tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1328403
> Tankless, 1934 AIRFLYTE, 1st year Huffman, 1st Sunday CC ride, Oct.4, 2020
> Great Ride.




I look forward to my mental winter escape with your posts.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 29, 2020)

..


----------



## nightrider (Jan 5, 2021)

This is one of the bikes that was shipped to me complete (with another complete bike) in shrink wrap. It had fenders and the whole thing was spray bombed black. It had a sweetheart sprocket. Changed it out to add a Bendix red band 2 speed. Other than that, all original parts. Oops, except grips and tires. I also bought a long tank for it. But I think I like it better naked!
Johnny


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2021)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## tacochris (Jan 5, 2021)

This 59 Schwinn was found buried in woods as pictured in the first pic by my buddy Dan in surprisingly good shape considering how long it had been there.  The black patina is over the original radiant red but has been that color for so long I couldnt bring myself to remove it.  I sourced a pair of original patina black fenders and a bunch of other parts from my stash along with some ratty old Carlisle Lightning tires and made it look like the classy ol man it should be.


----------



## mrg (Jan 6, 2021)

Missed it by a few minutes, well It's still Tuesday in Hawaii!, 41 Henderson around Orange


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 12, 2021)

This is one i got before i knew what not to buy! 


This is a comfy rider! It’s called “whites performer”??? Know zip about it?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 12, 2021)

.. Not on the road yet  , but still tankless


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 12, 2021)

Tankless Tuesday ! Very cold here in the Midwest Ohio 
Panther project winter January 2021


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 12, 2021)

In honor of the fine men and women of the USPS, I'll submit my 1942 Dayton Huffman wartime mail delivery bicycle... No tanks, but many thanks!


----------



## mrg (Jan 12, 2021)

My recently neglected 38 Henderson and the other Henderson!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 15, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1303014



I just love this pic... it’s just kinda...Hollywood! It’s camera tricks but i love it... i love a schwinn! Shiny!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 15, 2021)

JLF said:


> View attachment 1310765



This would be sweet in the 26” bmx thread that i love!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 15, 2021)

mrg said:


> My recently neglected 38 Henderson and the other Henderson! View attachment 1338090
> View attachment 1338091
> 
> View attachment 1338092
> ...



I really wish I could afford nearly anything pre war...I could put clay tires on some of my Schwinn bikes...but it wouldn’t be the same! 














I would swap alot for a pre war starter! A cabe approved swap! Or Shelby...omg... wrong thread... wrong day... my bad! Oops!  Just imagine them without tanks!???


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jan 15, 2021)

Bill in Bama said:


> I really wish I could afford nearly anything pre war...I could put clay tires on some of my Schwinn bikes...but it wouldn’t be the same! View attachment 1339515
> View attachment 1339516
> 
> View attachment 1339517
> ...




Bill, I couldn't resist playin' with a couple of your bikes!


----------



## tacochris (Jan 15, 2021)

Bill in Bama said:


> I really wish I could afford nearly anything pre war...I could put clay tires on some of my Schwinn bikes...but it wouldn’t be the same! View attachment 1339515
> View attachment 1339516
> 
> View attachment 1339517
> ...



Dang man that black one is the bee’s knees thats for sure!
....and on the prewar thing, i have never paid very much for all mine and im not a rich fella.  Its totally doable on a budget but i will say i hunt literally any time my eyes are open.


----------



## mrg (Jan 15, 2021)

Kinda getting off track, I thought the title of this thread was Tankless Tuesday, seems like your getting days and tanks mixed up!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2021)

Tuesday, for Tank-less bikes.
Loved for "Clean Lines"....
1936 Clipper, double-bar roadster, by Cleveland Welding Co.
Today is the perfect day to "Click" through this thread, being Tuesday, not Thursday or Friday yet.




Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2021)

Silver King...


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 19, 2021)

Hey, Lady!
Could you please, get out of the way, so, we could see that beautiful tankless bike on this Tuesday?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 19, 2021)

Nice BFG DX ... I believe a 46


----------



## tacochris (Jan 19, 2021)

As soon as my prewar Shelby is off the stand, this one is next in line and a huge personal favorite of mine.  Crusty as you may and beautiful as the day is long.....


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jan 19, 2021)

My tankless for today..........








And the qualifier bike for this thread, my 1937 Westfield Sterling "Mutt".....not a frank bike...lol!

Ride on, and "Happy Tankless Tuesday"


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2021)

1934 AIRFLYTE and 1939 Mead Ranger behind.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 19, 2021)

..


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2021)

46 DX


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2021)

old hotrod said:


> Well folks, it's a new year...we've parused the pictures of the best of the best in the hobby in the other threads so time for the workhorses...



6 years later, 1940 Western Flyer, heavy duty wheelset, WWII 1943 fibre LABL still attached, Sun "Light For All" carrier bags shining,
up-and-down S.A. river-trail/hi-voltage transmission lines (Power Gird), to do "Essential Electrical" at CalTrans maintenance facility in Orange,
for "hind-sight" 2020.
Seriously, it's All True!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 26, 2021)

'39 Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar
'41 Columbia built Wings Goodyear
'4? Shelby Smurf Special
'42 CWC built Western Flyer
'46 CWC Roadmaster


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 26, 2021)

Panther


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 26, 2021)

Here’s a bike I hardly ride, it’s really minty


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2021)

Happy Tuesday!
1936 Clipper, Lt.Col. Dick Wiessner's old bike.








						1936 Clipper CWC Double bar | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I Dig this frame and have wanted 1 for awhile. Cleveland Welding Co. double bar roadster. This 1 came with some set-backs but still looks and rides great; it feels solid..... "A" serial number and offset bottom bracket. 1936 I wonder if it being offset put more torque on the seat tube to cause...




					thecabe.com


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 2, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Tuesday!




This is most likely the only tankless you will see from me for awhile, my"Winter Warrior '59 Schwinn " I love the sun thanks Tripp!


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 2, 2021)

No tanks necessary.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 2, 2021)

Sorry little mishap.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 2, 2021)

IJ


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Feb 2, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Sorry little mishap.
> 
> View attachment 1350003
> 
> ...




Delmar?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 2, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Delmar?




No, grew up there. Uptown Albany


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 2, 2021)

'48 Western Flyer


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2021)

Happy Tuesday!
1936 Electric, back before a tank, CA Bars,Custom long spring saddle, Custom paint, Gothic chain guard, Big Yoder Goose Horn, etc., etc.,,,


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2021)

Sorry, but this lady is good for Tankless Tuesday too!


----------



## mrg (Feb 9, 2021)

Rode a few miles on my 41 DX Henderson today


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2021)

This Schwinn Heavy Duty showed up at last months' Vets' Cycle Swap; completely original, even "Tractor" tires.
asking $700.00 NOT MINE!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2021)

Happy Tuesday!





Full moon setting; 3% chance of rain.


----------



## mrg (Feb 16, 2021)

A cool Tuesday on a tankless Wasp!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy Tankless Tuesday!
Here's a WASP out for a ride recently....


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 23, 2021)

' BFG DX


----------



## mrg (Feb 23, 2021)

Out on my 38 straight bar on this early spring day!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2021)

Happy Tuesday!
1934 AIRFLYTE, Huffman, OHIO!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 2, 2021)

Beach Cruisers.


----------



## ian (Mar 2, 2021)

Went out to the P.O. here in W2 , to pick up a package. It's another great day in the 'hood  to be outside in the cool PNW.
This is my #2 favorite ride right now, the
'61 Skyrider made for the flat streets of downtown.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2021)

Today; Tuesday; Tankless; Thankful!


----------



## pomona tom (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## ian (Mar 8, 2021)

pomona tom said:


> View attachment 1369861



Says Elgin, looks Monark.......to me. I have a Higgins that's pretty similar.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 9, 2021)

Happy Tuesday!
Same bike, another ride, other side.



Better:
...to have...not need....


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 9, 2021)

Coming along. Have had a few short rides, want to double check adjustments and install the rack.
Ted


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 9, 2021)

My rider.


----------



## ian (Mar 9, 2021)

Got my butt on the grocery getter and made my way to Safeway for vittles.
It's my take on Tankless Tuesday.


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2021)

Went back to the original tankless look for my 55 Spitfire, just how my cousin set it up in the mid 50's.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2021)

Happy Tuesday!
1936 Clipper, gets LOTS of compliments.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2021)

Top-O-the PAGE!
Pile up compliments for @lounging 's Shelby Flyer!
Riding beauty March 4, 2021


----------



## ian (Mar 16, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 1936 Clipper, gets LOTS of compliments.
> View attachment 1373818



That's a noice ride ya got there!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## ian (Mar 16, 2021)

Inside and outside of my side job. I got tired of watching paint dry, so I came home for lunch. Riding the work cycle/grocery getter.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 16, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 1936 Clipper, gets LOTS of compliments.
> View attachment 1373818



Here's @ (1more). De mi Parte...

Mamacita querida.!!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 16, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> Here's @ (1more). De mi Parte...
> 
> Mamacita querida.!!



Saludos caballo! Always nice to see your bikes posted*!*


----------



## vincev (Mar 16, 2021)

Colson


----------



## vincev (Mar 16, 2021)

Hufffman now has correct truss bars...


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 16, 2021)

Went for a ride, before the snow.
Ted


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 16, 2021)

79 Spitfire is the first one over the threshold to go in the new bike shed/workshop. Happy Tankless Tuesday!


----------



## ian (Mar 17, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> 79 Spitfire is the first one over the threshold to go in the new bike shed. Happy Tankless Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 1374236



Okay, I'm definitely jealous. A dedicated space for bikes? Got enough room?


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 17, 2021)

Yeah, it seems to have enough for the bikes I have. I‘ll be posting some pics in the workshop thread later. Nice “retirement” present from my better half. Here are a few more tankless Tuesday bikes. Forgive me for posting on Wed!


----------



## pomona tom (Mar 20, 2021)

ian said:


> Says Elgin, looks Monark.......to me. I have a Higgins that's pretty similar.



 Really I don't see anything that says monarch to me . Maybe you're right I quit collecting 25 years ago I hung this up in the garage back in the nineties at that time I had about 85 bicycles just like this I'm down to 2 and a tricycle


----------



## ian (Mar 20, 2021)

pomona tom said:


> Really I don't see anything that says monarch to me . Maybe you're right I quit collecting 25 years ago I hung this up in the garage back in the nineties at that time I had about 85 bicycles just like this I'm down to 2 and a tricycle



I think it's the wishbone frame.


----------



## pomona tom (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm sure they came from the same factory..probably Cleveland.. idk.
monarch was a Montgomery wards brand and elgin, sears.
I cant remember, either way time to sell this one as well..
what do you think I can get for it


----------



## ian (Mar 20, 2021)

pomona tom said:


> I'm sure they came from the same factory..probably Cleveland.. idk.
> monarch was a Montgomery wards brand and elgin, sears.
> I cant remember, either way time to sell this one as well..
> what do you think I can get for it



I just got one very similar for $200.00. It's a '51 JC Higgins tanker. Even the color and stars look the same.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 20, 2021)

Your Elgin is Murray built.


pomona tom said:


> I'm sure they came from the same factory..probably Cleveland.. idk.
> monarch was a Montgomery wards brand and elgin, sears.
> I cant remember, either way time to sell this one as well..
> what do you think I can get for it


----------



## pomona tom (Mar 20, 2021)

where is that? Murray factory?


----------



## pomona tom (Mar 20, 2021)

ian said:


> I just got one very similar for $200.00. It's a '51 JC Higgins tanker. Even the color and stars look the same.
> 
> View attachment 1376278



only thing the same is not much, lol.  the floating hub is worth more than 200.00.
so you want 200 for your higgins?


----------



## ian (Mar 20, 2021)

pomona tom said:


> only thing the same is not much, lol.  the floating hub is worth more than 200.00.
> so you want 200 for your higgins?



Nope, not for sale. I just got her a couple weeks ago and plan to keep her for a while. Thanks for the response.


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 20, 2021)

Sweet bike, @ian


----------



## ian (Mar 20, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Sweet bike, @ian



Thanks@SoBayRon. She's a keeper.


----------



## ian (Mar 20, 2021)

pomona tom said:


> where is that? Murray factory?



Murray, Ohio?


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 20, 2021)

Another ride to the park. Wish I had a longer seat post. But, reality is, if I was going to ride out of my neighborhood, I’d ride something else.
Stopped to pet my neighbors dog that she was walking, a widowed lady my age that STILL has it going on, and she asked me if I knew what year the bike was. Hell yea, and if I was single, I’d build one for you, too.
Ted


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Mar 20, 2021)

Where's the pic of the hottie?


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 20, 2021)

I’ll see what I can do. But, it isn’t like the other part of the board that has pics of really young hotties, this one has the same mileage as, well, me. No doubt, fewer issues, too.
Gotta love a 60 year old who can run with the 35-40 year olds. Or, at least, I do.


Ted


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2021)

TUESDAY!!!
now-it-is!




7 days in a week; put in order a LOOONG time-a-go...
Tankless-day.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2021)

1934 AIRFLYTE, by Huffman.





with Shiploads of _"Crappe"_ from China.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 23, 2021)

My '52 Rollfast with a bunch of parts off my winter warrior , looking for better forks and waiting on my new wheels. Had to throw it together and give it a pedal.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 23, 2021)

pomona tom said:


> Really I don't see anything that says monarch to me . Maybe you're right I quit collecting 25 years ago I hung this up in the garage back in the nineties at that time I had about 85 bicycles just like this I'm down to 2 and a tricycle



It's a wartime Elgin. Manufactured by Murray. Sold by Sears.

Several companies manufactured bikes for Montgomery Wards including Monark, Snyder and Cleveland Welding. Most were badged Hawthorne.


----------



## ian (Mar 23, 2021)

The '61 Skyrider and I took a spin around the 'hood and downtown, checking out the day drinkers in the tasting rooms.
It's a great day here in the beautiful PNW,
so I'll try and get out again after some homework. 
Enjoy the day CABERS!!


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## dasberger (Mar 23, 2021)

The '41 Excelsior @ the Noguchi Playscape in Atlanta.  My favorite place as a kid. 

 Designed by Isamu Noguchi 1976. 













						The Story Behind Isamu Noguchi’s Playscapes in Atlanta
					

The revival, and influence, of an icon of modern playground design




					www.hermanmiller.com


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 30, 2021)

(1937/B.Tank) Style by CWC..    


Stay Safe with family.!! and friends.!! and enjoy your Beautiful Bikes Either boys or girls bikes.!!


----------



## ian (Mar 30, 2021)

Well, the Skyrider treated me good this morning on my trip to the LBS for spokes to get the front wheel on the Colson running straight and true. Town is quiet so far, maybe because it's early Tuesday and the wine tasting rooms are just unlocking their doors. It's another beautiful day here in the PNW.


----------



## manuel rivera (Mar 30, 2021)

Late 30s early 40s cwc built western  flyer


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 30, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> (1937/B.Tank) Style by CWC..    View attachment 1382569
> Stay Safe with family.!! and friends.!! and enjoy your Beautiful Bikes Either boys or girls bikes.!!



*I still love the simple lines of the plain Roadmasters .. great looking machine there .. *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 30, 2021)

_*Taken at last CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride in Long Beach earlier this month - the QUEEN MARY in the background  *_
_*
Next *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Vintage Bicycle ride is *__*THIS SUNDAY*__* April *__*4th *__*2021 
*_
_*go to*__* www.cyclonecoaster.com *__*for all the details *_

*RIDDEN not hidden - Frank *


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## dasberger (Mar 30, 2021)

Rails to trails...


----------



## ian (Mar 30, 2021)

dasberger said:


> Rails to trails...
> 
> View attachment 1382944



Nice ride ya got there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2021)

Tankless ladies CWC built Hawthorne 4bar. Kind of a weird one!


----------



## mrg (Mar 30, 2021)

Tankless 41 DX


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2021)

So Super-Stoked for our friend Mike in diligent pursuit of amazing Classic bikes;
SCORES!!!
WOW tank-less Tuesday bike for years!:eek::eek:
post up more pics please @fordmike65


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy Tuesday!




1934 AIRFLYTE by Huffman


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 20, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1382933




Where's the *"HOLLYWOOD"* sign?...........must be close by!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 20, 2021)

G.morning.!!!   

Everyone and have a bless day with family.!!! and friends.!!!....  

(1937/M.S.K.) Tankless...


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 20, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> G.morning.!!!
> 
> Everyone and have a bless day with family.!!! and friends.!!!....
> 
> ...




I like it!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 20, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1394881




Nice donuts!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 20, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Where's the *"HOLLYWOOD"* sign?...........must be close by!



Yeah, Man!
That was taken outside, el, dude-o-reno’s place, not too far from the Hollywood sign.



I hear, the Dude’s goin tankless on his next ride.



Maybe something to power up the automatic ball return down at the bowling alley.
The Dude abides!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 20, 2021)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 1394887




Did you mix your own paint for that?


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 20, 2021)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 1394887



I'll take it...  

Easy, Easy, just Kiiiddiiinnng...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 20, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Did you mix your own paint for that?



Nope.....


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 20, 2021)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Nope.....View attachment 1395064




Perfect!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 20, 2021)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Nope.....View attachment 1395064




*Single stage?*


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 20, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Single stage?*



I've talked about this before.....
It's Acrylic Urethane, using Lacquer Thinner...and it has Lacquer clear on it.....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## dasberger (Apr 20, 2021)

The '41 Excelsior... off the beaten path


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2021)

One of my stranger tankless bikes. Tall 22" frame Iver ballooner.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 20, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> One of my stranger tankless bikes. Tall 22" frame Iver ballooner.
> 
> View attachment 1395339
> 
> ...



The handrail in the background makes your Iver look young and fresh!


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 20, 2021)

Love the American Flyer that I got in a trade.  JimRoy


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2021)

Happy Tuesday!
Tankless Tuesday.




Different pic from yesterday's bike ride;
shows the ships off-shore, waiting.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 27, 2021)

Hope you all have a Happy Tankless Tuesday!


----------



## ian (May 4, 2021)

Tankless '35 Colson on another super bitchin' day in SE Washington. We're checking out some of the year round creeks that flow through the College and residential areas nearby. Walla Walla translates to "Land of many waters" and I can see the description is apt.


----------



## ian (May 4, 2021)

The tankless Colson and I  ran into the local bike thieves again.


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 4, 2021)

Not sure of year as the SN is unclear to me .... any ideas !! 
I would like to know and gain as much info on year in case I post here for sale on the Cabe ! Crank is stamped 36 
Rides great 
Bob


----------



## cyclingday (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Autocycleplane (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (May 4, 2021)

'48 Western Flyer


----------



## dasberger (May 4, 2021)

The storms have been absolutely pounding us down south the last two days so no rides for me...   Here is my '61 Flightliner sans tank... as I found it.  This one is still a work in progress but I've got tank and rack repainted and rewired... Just, so, much, chrome to polish... oh yeah and the clear coat!  I'll get it done one of these days...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2021)

Two-Fer Tankless Tuesday!


----------



## ian (May 4, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Two-Fer Tankless Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 1404657
> View attachment 1404658
> ...



Noice!


----------



## FICHT 150 (May 4, 2021)

1941 Colson Scout.


----------



## tripple3 (May 11, 2021)

Happy Tuesday! Bump it 1936 Clipper, CWC DBR


----------



## tripple3 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## ian (May 11, 2021)

'35 Colson checking out the Big Tiki at Whitman College.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 11, 2021)

Hers one coming along slowly


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 11, 2021)

Schwinn straight bar in slow progress!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 11, 2021)




----------



## srfndoc (May 11, 2021)

Let's keep the Colson theme going!


----------



## ian (May 11, 2021)

'35 Colson at the fountain. Whitman college duck pond source.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 11, 2021)

ian said:


> '35 Colson at the fountain. Whitman college duck pond source.
> 
> View attachment 1409686




*ian, are you sure you're old enough to ride that bike?*


----------



## ian (May 11, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *ian, are you sure you're old enough to ride that bike?*



I'm working on it! 67 this year......


----------



## Hammerhead (May 18, 2021)

'48 Western Flyer


----------



## cyclingday (May 18, 2021)

@lounging ’s, righteous Shelby.


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2021)

Tank-Less and Rack-less, without holes in the front fender equals Perfect!
Way to step up and Swiiing @mr.cycleplane 



Awesome bike!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 25, 2021)

36 Goodyear


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 25, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1418264
> 
> View attachment 1418265
> 
> ...




*Where's the Blimp?*


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2021)

Tankless Tuesday


----------



## Jon Olson (May 25, 2021)

It’s been a year since I last road this roadster! I’v got to get it out today.


----------



## cyclingday (May 25, 2021)

Paying my respects to the once magnificent Fin Whale.
The Australian Navy needs to watch where they are going.
I guess they haven’t heard of that new fangled gadget called Sonar.
It works pretty good, if you use it.
Obviously, they weren’t using it in this case.


----------



## John Gailey (May 25, 2021)

Maiden voyage on my new Schwinn along the little Maimi.  Thanks, Pete
Hopefully the sign board will pry a couple bikes from garages.


----------



## ian (May 25, 2021)

John Gailey said:


> Maiden voyage on my new Schwinn along the little Maimi.  Thanks, Pete
> 
> View attachment 1418462
> 
> View attachment 1418463



Dig them bars!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 25, 2021)

1935 Schwinn double diamond-Excelsior badged


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2021)

1934 Huffman AIRFLYTE
found by @New Mexico Brant with California bars.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Jon Olson (May 25, 2021)

I had forgotten how easy these tankless bicycles are to pedal! Had a good neighborhood stop and talk ride. We are all still here!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2021)

Happy Tuesday!
Tank-less, rack-less, light-less,
Ballooner frame Wasp-Nice bike.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 1, 2021)

happy tuesday!


----------



## Bill lopez (Jun 3, 2021)

Almost got this old girl on the road


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 3, 2021)

Bill lopez said:


> Almost got this old girl on the road
> 
> View attachment 1423641



Tuesday on a Thursday?🤔😏🥴


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2021)

It's Tuesday!
For the Tank-less.
Red Streak got California bars for Fit and Style.🥰


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 22, 2021)

Summertime, when the living is easy.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 22, 2021)

‘33 Schwinn...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2021)

Happy Tuesday!
For the Tank-less Bikes...
1936 Clipper, by CWC 😍


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 29, 2021)

What better for a sweaty tankless Tuesday then a sweaty tankless Shelby


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2021)

1936 Schwinn built Cadillac in progress


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 29, 2021)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 1438391



What year is this Shelby? Really like the blue


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 29, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What year is this Shelby? Really like the blue



41.......Original paint....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 29, 2021)

..


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2021)

Happy Tuesday,
tank-less bikes;
Good Morning @ian  &  @coasterbrakejunkie1969 
back-at-cha from those other "Daily Threads".🥰


ian said:


> Mornin' Tripp!





coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It's FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY, frost a cake for Friday, morning @tripple3







1934 AIRFLYTE, by Huffman😍


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Jul 13, 2021)

My favorite tankless bikes


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jul 13, 2021)

Stayin' cool in the PNW.


----------



## mrg (Jul 13, 2021)

Tankless Tue. on a 41 Planes & Trains DX.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 13, 2021)

ian said:


> Stayin' cool in the PNW.
> 
> View attachment 1445655




Like an old silent movie............Love it....😁😁😁


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 13, 2021)

'48 Western Flyer


----------



## ninolecoast (Jul 13, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1445772
> '48 Western Flyer







38 Western Flyer.


----------



## ozzie (Jul 14, 2021)

Recent 97 Scholumbia build on its shakedown ride. Assembled with a heap of Schwinn parts for now until a box of the correct parts arrives. 33 pounds as it is. Rides well and fast.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jul 20, 2021)

Just another '35 Colson.......


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 20, 2021)

Happy Tuesday!
Tankless Heavy Duty Western Flyer and carrier bag.🥰


----------



## Sven (Jul 27, 2021)

I guess this counts. Some say it's a  '39, 'some say '40 maybe '41...some say CWC , some say Huffman built Western Flyer.  All I know skip tooth,  no tank. Balloon tires.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 3, 2021)

Happy Tuesday!
For "Tank-less" bikes.🥰
New Model and Color for 1954
Opalescent Green Wasp.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Billythekid (Aug 3, 2021)

Got the Flickr signal grips on this week


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2021)

Posting up my Mahowald Silver King for tankless Tue.


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 10, 2021)

I’ve never been so thrilled to own a tankless bike…


----------



## ian (Aug 10, 2021)

Another ride on my one and only Tankless Colson. Definitely a sweetheart.


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2021)

Taco Tuesday so rode the oddball tankless, factory og 42 Western Flyer ( CWC ) made with a frame only used on Hawthorne All American's, guess they were using whatever was on the shelf.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2021)

Happy Tuesday!
For the Tankless bikes...
Paper boy's dream bike:
1954 Opalescent Green WASP,
Merry Christmas '53 🥰


----------



## ian (Aug 17, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> For the Tankless bikes...
> Paper boy's dream bike:
> 1954 Opalescent Green WASP,
> ...



Mornin' Tripp


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 24, 2021)

ian said:


> Mornin' Tripp



G' mornin' @ian 
Tuesday, tankless, 
but has Fenders... 
not Friday yet.🥰
Absolutely Love this Shelby @THEGOLDENGREEK


----------



## ian (Aug 24, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> G' mornin' @ian
> Tuesday, tankless,
> but has Fenders...
> not Friday yet.🥰
> ...



Mornin' back atcha @tripple3


----------



## mrg (Aug 24, 2021)

New tankless toy, 41 Excelsior DX


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## ian (Aug 24, 2021)

Another beauty of a day here in NW Oregon. 70 and calm along the Riverwalk and hardly a tourist to be seen.
'35 Colson Tankless and Fenderless for my riding pleasure today.


----------



## ninolecoast (Aug 24, 2021)

ian said:


> Another beauty of a day here in NW Oregon. 70 and calm along the Riverwalk and hardly a tourist to be seen.
> '35 Colson Tankless and Fenderless for my riding pleasure today.
> 
> View attachment 1467531
> ...



Cruise around the neighborhood on the Hex this afternoon.


----------



## ninolecoast (Aug 24, 2021)

Took the Hex out for a cruise around the neighborhood this afternoon.


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2021)

A few miles down the Rio Hondo on another 41 DX ( Planes & Trains ), got 3 now so one may have to go!


----------



## sludgeguy (Sep 1, 2021)

My latest Frankenstein bike.


----------



## mrg (Sep 7, 2021)

Out on the 38 Tankless Henderson on this nice summers tuesday.


----------



## Ingola (Sep 8, 2021)

Not sure of the year the serial number says 37 but I would say closer to 50s. Don't care classic CCM motobike.


----------



## mrg (Sep 14, 2021)

Rode the 38 SK Mahowald around the old Rancho Los Amigos today on Tankless Tuesday.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2021)

old hotrod said:


> Well folks, it's a new year...we've parused the pictures of the best of the best in the hobby in the other threads so time for the *workhorses*...the basic transportation and beach bikes...the bikes designed for simple fun without all of the bells and whistles...well, maybe a bell or two...



...it's a new month of Tuesdays;
Workhorse. 
Quite possibly magic.
1942 LABL Western Flyer, Heavy Duty.
Service rider; Light For All carrier.
Thunderbird, 1942 Schwinn,
"Patriot's Point", Huntington Beach, California.




@cyclingday


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2021)

This workhorse of art, showed up at the ride on Sunday.


@cyclonecoaster.com 
Frank’s, custom all chrome, “Steer from the Rear” Colson Tandem.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2021)

This sexy beast also showed up, but now we’re talking tankless nirvana.
Might have to clean up after viewing this little bit of bike porn.


----------



## ian (Oct 5, 2021)

'50 Firestone Super Cruiser. Tankless.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2021)

Out on the Tankless 41 Excelsior today by the Space Center, that's a Space shuttle mock up covered up behind the ladder truck.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 12, 2021)

mrg said:


> 38 Tankless Henderson






mrg said:


> 38 SK Mahowald






mrg said:


> Tankless 41 Excelsior



Happy Tuesday!
For the Tank-Less bikes.
The last 3 U posted Mark @mrg
pile 'em up in Fender-less Friday too.😂
1940 Red Streak




Snyder built with California bars (from Marty @cyclingday ), scored at Jamie's @higgens ) swap meet in his back yard.
1940 dated Morrow wheelset (from @37fleetwood) with tires found at Vet's Cycle swap 6+ years ago.
Awesome T-10s bought from the master Scott @rustjunkie
i bought this bike twice now;
1st off Craigslist 2012 b.c. (life Before CABE membership)😉
7 years later at Vet's Cycle Swap;
 love growing stronger.🥰


----------



## ozzie (Oct 12, 2021)

Sweet ride today on the comfy and fast ‘97 Columbia.

This bike started off as a bent frame a friend bought off ebay. He lost interest so I swapped it and a swag of nos parts he sourced from Columbia Mike for another bike I had. After straightening the frame, I had to shorten and cut extra thread on the lady’s fork that was in the box of parts I got with it. I’m still working on preparing and painting the fenders which were blue. I have the tank and a few other parts but probably won’t fit them. Most of the other parts are from parts bikes including the slim prewar chainguard and truss rods.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 12, 2021)

'49 Western Flyer.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 12, 2021)

.. Today is Tuesday not Sunday. Lol


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2021)

This bike has everything but the tank.
The frog doesn’t seem too happy about that.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 19, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> .. Today is Tuesday not Sunday.






cyclingday said:


> The frog doesn’t seem too happy about that.



TK's Frog House!
Real Surf shop!
Happy Tuesday!




Lt. Col. Dick Weissner's 1936 Clipper,
Double bar Roadster
like @cyclingday 's Berry Cohen "Special"









						1936 Clipper CWC Double bar | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I Dig this frame and have wanted 1 for awhile. Cleveland Welding Co. double bar roadster. This 1 came with some set-backs but still looks and rides great; it feels solid..... "A" serial number and offset bottom bracket. 1936 I wonder if it being offset put more torque on the seat tube to cause...




					thecabe.com


----------



## littleman (Oct 19, 2021)

On a ride ride on!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 19, 2021)

Short ride before the rain comes on 1935 double diamond Schwinn Excelsior.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 19, 2021)

This morning was beautiful with clear skies and waxing gibbous moon shining on all.




This afternoon was equally beautiful;
   to take the long way home.😎




Nice extra loop, for the beauty of it.🥰


----------



## Junkman69 (Oct 19, 2021)

My 1950s? Royal Flyer


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 19, 2021)

'40 Chrome Master


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 26, 2021)

The only Tankless bike I built this summer!
This "bent tube" Elgin was another fun one. It now resides with a good friend.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## littleman (Oct 26, 2021)

Nice cool day for a ride ride on!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## ninolecoast (Nov 2, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1506440



Nice pic. It looks like the guys in the boat are on the bikes rack.


----------



## vincev (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Nov 2, 2021)

Colson........


----------



## 39zep (Nov 2, 2021)

1939 Hawthorne ZEP Twinbar. Snyder Built.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2021)

39zep said:


> 1939 Hawthorne ZEP Twinbar. Snyder Built.
> View attachment 1506640
> 
> View attachment 1506645
> ...



Pure perfection! A tank would only diminish it's beauty!!!😍😍😍


----------



## PatsBikes (Nov 2, 2021)

I second that Mike!!  What a handsome bicycle, Absolutely awesome.....Thanks for posting.


----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2021)

I know some of the 26" dbl straight bars ( 1-2 yr only frame) had tanks but don't think I've ever seen a 24" straight bar tank?, my recent semi-klunker project 24" 61 Tornado


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 3, 2021)

39zep said:


> 1939 Hawthorne ZEP Twinbar. Snyder Built.
> View attachment 1506640
> 
> View attachment 1506645
> ...



Jeff your bike is first class I hope all of the bike builders out there take notes and save those pics for reference 👀👍👍👍


----------



## GTOShon (Nov 8, 2021)

39zep said:


> 1939 Hawthorne ZEP Twinbar. Snyder Built.
> View attachment 1506640
> 
> View attachment 1506645
> ...





First class brother!!! BEAUTIFUL machine…
Shon


----------



## mrg (Nov 9, 2021)

Love your Twinbar build 39zep, my Twin bar doesn't compare but this twin straight bar 24" 61 Tornado I guess is only made for 6 months ( continuous dbl straight bar ), built this for my daughter but really starting to like this little thing!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2021)

Happy Tuesday!
1934 AIRFLYTE, Huffman moto bike.
found by @New Mexico Brant 
with California bars, 
diggin' SoCal beaches.😍
Merry Christmas!!!🌟




Saturday Nov.13, 2021
Poinsettia garland, "garage Sale" Score!🥰


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 16, 2021)

One more time.!! Antes de la Snow &.

Salt.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... 😜



1937...CWC..B.TANK.Style ..🥰😍🥰
Tankless....


Hey Amigos. Stay Safe With Family.!!

And Friends.!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 16, 2021)

Happy Tankless Tuesday. Not my bikes, but just right for TT!


----------



## ian (Nov 16, 2021)

My TT selection.


----------



## ian (Nov 16, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Happy Tankless Tuesday. Not my bikes, but just right for TT!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1513044



Dig them handlebars  😀


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 16, 2021)

Anybody got a plank big enough to hold 14 people?
🙀


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 16, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1513049
> View attachment 1513050
> Anybody got a plank big enough to hold 14 people?
> 🙀



1 of my favorite bike...

You got it...Congrats...👀👀🥰👀👀✌️👍✌️


BTW..don't let that beauty alone.
.👀😜👀


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 16, 2021)

Two of my tankless contributions for Tuesday.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 16, 2021)

‘39 F’ugly 4 gill. Fast becoming my favorite old balloon tire ride. 80+ years frame and fork and it tracks straight no hands!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Nov 16, 2021)

Had the fenderless 41 DX out today.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 17, 2021)

Bought yesterday...1939-ish Hawthorne...tires are petrified... 🤪


----------



## Bikes62557 (Nov 17, 2021)

Restored to be exactly as my first Bike, It is not my original but is now just like mine was!





Me on my brand new 1948 Schwinn 24" BOCX on Christmas day 1948, It came equipped with Bendix coaster brake, S2 rims,1/2" pitch chain, Lobdell saddle with compression springs, Coke Bottle grips and the then new sculptured "New Style" chain guard. Note the WWII leather helmet!


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2021)

Tankless Tues


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ian (Nov 23, 2021)

TT


----------



## mrg (Nov 23, 2021)

Had the tankless Lil Tornado, dbl straight bar out today.


----------



## mrg (Dec 7, 2021)

Just going to post my 1980 lime here but guess it's doesn't quite fit this section!, "Classic balloon tire bicycle 1933-1965", maybe expand Classics to the mid 80's, last of the "USA" made classic balloons!

 Oh well, here's a pic anyway!🤨


----------



## ozzie (Dec 7, 2021)

Tankless f’ugly 4 gill.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 28, 2021)

1939 Hawthorne...all original except for the tires and tubes.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2021)

1934 AIRFLYTE, Huffman moto bike,
out for a 42 mile Christmas ride.🥰
12/26/2021



Truly blessed, forever grateful.😍


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2021)

1937 Colson Doublebar


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 11, 2022)

old hotrod said:


> Well folks, it's a new year...we've parused the pictures of the best of the best in the hobby in the other threads so time for the workhorses...the basic transportation and beach bikes...



Happy New YEAR!!!
7 years running....



War-time LABL'd, Western Flyer;
logged 4216 service miles, 2021
needs a new chain and rear cog.





that's 56 links, stretched.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 11, 2022)

The 7 speed f’ugly 4 gill, the fastest 4 gill on the planet is ready to roll again with a new skiptooth chain, sprockets and wheels.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 11, 2022)

Here's a bike I saw in a store window recently on the island of Vinalhaven in Maine.


----------



## mrg (Feb 22, 2022)

Out on the 41 Plains & Trains on a windy tankless Tuesday.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2022)

...probably post that Fender-less Friday Mark; it's Tuesday,
Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933 -1965
Happy Tuesday!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2022)

Happy Tuesday!
5 Tuesdays in March 2022




1936 Clipper Double Curved Bar Roadster


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 1, 2022)

1946 Shelby Traveler, I need a light but having a hard time paying 2x the amount I did for the bike hahaha.


----------



## spoker (Mar 1, 2022)

only one of 3 iv ever seen


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2022)

Well It was Tuesday when I started this post, tankless 38 Henderson


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 9, 2022)

Snowy Santa Fe:


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 9, 2022)

.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 9, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1585305



After a long hibernation, I pulled out my '37 this past weekend too.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 15, 2022)

I don’t have many tankless bikes, so I’ve been waiting for a couple of years now, to post this one.


1938 “Tankless” Roadmaster Supreme.


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2022)

I didn't use to have many tankless bikes but the number has been growing and loosing fenders also! like the Mahowald


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I don’t have many tankless bikes, so I’ve been waiting for a couple of years now, to post this one.



Looking Super-Sweet MARTY!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2022)

For the Fourth Tuesday in March:
"Work Horse" Western Flyer Heavy Duty, WWII service bike.




Happy Tuesday!


----------



## ian (Mar 22, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> For the Fourth Tuesday in March:
> "Work Horse" Western Flyer Heavy Duty, WWII service bike.
> View attachment 1593395
> Happy Tuesday!



Mornin' Tripp.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## ian (Mar 22, 2022)

Got in a short miler after homework today. '51 CWC Roadmaster Rat.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 22, 2022)

No tank. 1972 Heavy-Duti, wearing alloy Y303s, with balloons and a Nexus three speed. Dog running bike, need the weight to tucker her out!

Ted


----------



## mrg (Mar 22, 2022)

Out on the tankless Mahowald SK today


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 23, 2022)

Weather isn’t that nice, here, just yet.

Ted


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 12, 2022)

Pulled this out to keep the bearings from rusting in place! Short ride on this 1935 Schwinn double diamond BA97, Excelsior badged.


----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2022)

Rode the 41 Excelsior a few miles on this Tankless Tues. down Compton Creek to LA river and dirt riding on some new wetlands trails!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Apr 19, 2022)

Broke out the weird tankless CWC built 42 Western Flyer, strange factory build, by 42 I guess they were just using whatever parts they had left before the switched to war production.


----------



## mrg (Apr 26, 2022)

Tankless 55 Spitfire as it was most of it's life, I put a nice og paint tank on it for a couple of yrs but just not right and sense my family owned it sense new, the tank is heading down the road.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2022)

Tankless Tuesday


----------



## tripple3 (May 3, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Tankless Tuesday



Happy Tuesday!
...giddy 'bout a bike...😁



Thanks @buck hughes  & @Jimmy V 🥰😍😎🥳🤩


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 3, 2022)

'47 DX


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 17, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 17, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1628553



You win!


----------



## cyclingday (May 17, 2022)

Oh, jeez!
I’m sorry!
I thought it said, Topless Tuesday.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 24, 2022)

1939 Schwinn LBA97 with options-forebrake-full floating saddle-locking fork. Badged as Henderson(plate and downtube).


----------



## ian (May 24, 2022)

'28 Colson Flyer along the Mighty Clatskanie River. Tide is in.


----------



## saladshooter (May 24, 2022)

1937 Chrome Master


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2022)

1970 Middleweight. 
This one’s for Shawn aka @Freqman1
Hey, at least it’s topless, I mean tankless!
😎


----------



## ian (May 24, 2022)

ian said:


> '28 Colson Flyer along the Mighty Clatskanie River. Tide is in.
> 
> View attachment 1632949



Mine's not balloon tired either! Sorry Shawn......


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2022)

Tankless Tuesday


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2022)

Hey, I thought we were having a water shortage!
Who left that water running!
Da Govna, is going to be pissed!
Oh, that’s right you guys were there on an even day.


----------



## tacochris (May 24, 2022)

The LostCause41 mocked up and waiting for its day on the rack.
(_Removed the mobil topper after the pics...too gaudy_)


----------



## mrg (May 24, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Hey, I thought we were having a water shortage!
> Who left that water running!
> Da Govna, is going to be pissed!
> Oh, that’s right you guys were there on an even day.



They turn it off at sunset and on at sunrise!, 37 CWC built WF gittin wet!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 24, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> 1937 Chrome MasterView attachment 1632950
> 
> View attachment 1632951
> 
> ...




*Great one .. Roadmaster was ahead of their time ... *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 24, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> 1939 Schwinn LBA97 with options-forebrake-full floating saddle-locking fork. Badged as Henderson(plate and downtube).
> 
> View attachment 1632945



*Another stunner there ...*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 24, 2022)

*I just finished going through this one .. ready to ride later today* …


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 24, 2022)

From the Beautiful and @  Greatest..
Cleveland OH... 🙏✌️🥰🤝🙏


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2022)

Felixnegron said:


> From the Beautiful and @ Greatest..
> Cleveland OH






Fresh 1941 Western Flyer Heavy Duty.
Pinstripes and painted drop centers.😍


----------



## mrg (May 24, 2022)

A great tankless Tuesday evening to be out on the 41 Planes & Trains!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 31, 2022)

'Tankless' 1935 Schwinn double diamond frame-badged as 'Excelsior'(oval shaped)


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2022)

Tankless Tuesday. 1938 Hawthorne Twin Bar


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 31, 2022)

Not mine but it’s most definitely tankless!


----------



## cyclingday (May 31, 2022)




----------



## mike j (May 31, 2022)

'49 Rollfast passed on the shakedown cruise.


----------



## mrg (May 31, 2022)

Back after a couple of yrs. 42 Colson Firestone " Flying Ace "


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 1, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Not mine but it’s most definitely tankless!
> 
> View attachment 1637564




*That yellow Super Beetle also appears "Tankless"...!*


----------



## tacochris (Jun 1, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1637574
> View attachment 1637575
> View attachment 1637576



I have to say, MAN that is such an under-stated bike.  Very classy...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2022)

Happy Tuesday!
1941 Western Flyer, HEAVY DUTY


----------



## Gully (Jun 14, 2022)

Older pic from early spring of the 1950 Roadmaster.  Got this one from @Hastings.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## the tinker (Jun 14, 2022)

Rode the '38 up this hill [almost] . . . had to get off and walk to the top.






The way down was a breeze!


----------



## ian (Jun 14, 2022)

My one and only Tankless balloon rider.


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 14, 2022)

Does it count if you bike used to have a tank ??  Don't mind the mis-matched tires...havent decided this bikes future yet ...


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 14, 2022)

ian said:


> My one and only Tankless balloon rider.
> 
> View attachment 1646200
> 
> View attachment 1646201



Ian, 
By chance is that "Sherwood Forest"?...........just curious............😁😁😁


----------



## ian (Jun 14, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Ian,
> By chance is that "Sherwood Forest"?...........just curious............😁😁😁
> 
> View attachment 1646511



Nope . The forests of Clatskanie Oregon, along the banks of the mighty Clatskanie River. Klat-skin-eye is how we pronounce it.........


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2022)

Tankless '36 Colsons


----------



## Pedalpat (Jun 14, 2022)

Lots of goodies but still tankless


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2022)

Temporary tankless Electric...
for this Tuesday.🥰


better every day....😎🥳🥰


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 21, 2022)

G.morning America!! 🙏✌️🇺🇸💯🤝🙏

Listen, Listen... HAVE A BEAUTIFUL!! &.

 BLESS!!DAY W.F&F!!!...✌️✌️🙌🤝✌️


----------



## ian (Jun 21, 2022)

'35 Colson on the inspection rack.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2022)

1st day of Summer, 6/21/22. Yay!



To, Gertrude and Henry.



I was planning to ride from Sunup to Sundown, but that seemed like a better idea yesterday. Lol!
The Denver Omelette at Woody’s was beckoning.
😎


----------



## PatsBikes (Jun 21, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1649561
> 1st day of Summer, 6/21/22. Yay!



Happy first day of summer Marty....This is the style that started a trend. 45 years ago... WOW!  Best times of my life!
I think Gertrude and Henry are looking down smiling      Cheers!  Pat


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I was planning to ride from Sunup to Sundown, but that seemed like a better idea yesterday.



i really, really wanted to ride all day too...
Work is taking too much time!
My ride in to work was almost light, just after 5AM



Waning Crescent moon up for the ride.





It all works out in the end.😎


----------



## mrg (Jun 21, 2022)

Well, 1st day of summer and thinkin about how many times in the mid 70's - 80's I rode my OG tankless 55 Spitfire from HB to Newport Pedal Pusher to check what Gertrude and the boys got in!, but back then it was all about Longhorns so lost the CT neck & butterfly bars my cousin put on in 55 ( literally I don't remember what happened to them ) and got some longhorns from Gertrude, it survived because back then we didn't use straight bars for our Klunkers. my tribute 41 Excelsior Klunker, we tried to use stock fork/struts but they kept bending so was great when chromo tube forks, we had to pound rebar into our seat post so they didn't bend


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 22, 2022)

1945 I believe... BFGoodrich Balloon Bike , yes the front fender is backwards


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2022)

Tankless Tuesday.

1938 Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2022)

Happy Tuesday! For the tankless.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 9, 2022)

..


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2022)

Tankless Tuesday

'36 Colson in San Francisco


----------



## ian (Aug 9, 2022)

'35 Colson at the skate park.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 9, 2022)

TANKLEESSSS, TANKLEESSSS.!!!

1936 SIMPLE..BUT SOO, CONFI.!! WHEN..
I 🥰  RIDE ON....R.MASTER B.K.
FROM CWC....

DESDE LA GRAN CIUDAD DE... CLEV.!!..OH.!!===F...THE..GREATEST.!!!
CLEVELAND OH...  🤝 ✌️🙏

HAVE @ TREMENDOUS.!!! AND @ BLESS.!!! DAY... W.F&F!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 9, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1677185



Uuuufff Uuuufff....THE REAL GREAT.!! BIKE.


LOOK.  AT THOSE LINES.!!! WITH..OR,

WITHOUT...TANK.===CON TANQUE.. O SIN TANQUE.. MY ONLY 1SSS.. AND FAVORITE BIKE. NICE...NICE...NICESSS...

JUST TAKE @ FEW MINUTES & JUST...

LOOK  At...THIS BEAUTIFUL BIKE..&. ONLY

TWO YEARS, FRAME STYLE NOT...10/20/30

YEARS. WITH THE SAME!!! FU%#^*& FRAME. STYLE...HAHA.

AND I KNOW YOU ,YOU, YOU, AND MUCH, OF. ALMOST. YOOOUUUUSSSS..LOVE THE ONE FROM, CHICAGO AND. ALWAYS SURPRISE. ME CAUSE, THE SAME MATERIAL.(IRON) OR. (STELL) WAS, USE FOR ALL THE... COMPANYS... NOO DIFFERENTS.  YES O YES BUT, I AM GLAD I DON'T BEND... MY KNEES FOR THOSE, AGAIN... SOOO $$$$$$ PARTS...BUT I JUST. MAKE SURE, SURE DON'T STEP IN THAT, FIELD CAUSE THE. INSANE.PRICES ..AND I COULD HAD YEARS AGO(2,3,4,5)  WHO KNOWS....BUT THANKS GOD!! I OPEN MY. EYES ON TIME. 👀  🤣  👀  🤣 🤣...SOOO ME NEVER....OUTTHERE IS SOO MANY..MANY, DIFFERENT BRANDS & BEAUTIFUL, BIKES...THANKS GOD.!!! KEEP ME AWAY FROM THE ONES...FROM... CHICAGO...HAHAHA....🤣👏🤣👏🤣


BTW....
LIKE I SAID ABOVE, JUST TAKE @ FEW MINUTES.

AND DON'T FORGET STUDY THE LINES, FROM THIS ONE....BEAUTIFUL RMS.BIKE..

NOOO COMPUTERS, NOO FAX, OR COPY..
MACHINES ON 1937/38 JUST.. PAPER AND, PENCIL. ON HANDS, TOO. CREATE THIS. GREAT.... MACHINE.!

RMS..FROM CWC..ON THE GREATEST CLEVELAND OH... 🙏 🤝✌️ 🥰🤝✌️🙏

Aaahhh,Aaahh... THIS ONE DON'T NEED TO MANY BIKES, ACCESSORIES...TO, SHOW OR...SHINE FOR HERSELF...👀🥰👀🥰✌️
Aaahhii Luuulyyy...👏👏👏👏


Hope You Enjoy.!!!
THE BIKE AND THE LINES.!!!
🙏✌️🤝🥰🤝✌️🙏


Don't Be afraid tell the Truth...Speak 

Sooo @ lot of people don't like When you..

Tell the Truth...ME==YO IF I DON'T LIKE, 
No PROBLEMA I SPEAK...WHY, CAUSE IS A FREE AND, MY  RESPECTFUL. OPINION.!!!
✌️ 🤝 ✌️


----------



## ian (Aug 16, 2022)

'36-37 Shelby badged as Western Flyer. Gotta replace those awful grips.........


----------



## ian (Aug 16, 2022)

😞


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 16, 2022)

ian said:


> And......'28 Colson Flyer
> 
> View attachment 1680803


----------



## ian (Aug 16, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 1680808



Man!!! I tried and tried to cancel and delete this over and over......


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 16, 2022)

49 Western Flyer by CWC


----------



## Jon Olson (Aug 16, 2022)

Fake 1918 Harley Davison tribute bicycle, but cool to ride! Most people think it’s real.


----------



## Jon Olson (Aug 16, 2022)

I not know where the last two pictures came from???


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 23, 2022)

.


----------



## ian (Aug 23, 2022)

'37 Shelby.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## ian (Aug 30, 2022)

'37 Shelby.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Aug 30, 2022)

Tankless 41 Apple ACE in the hills!


----------



## Misterotis (Aug 30, 2022)

mrg said:


> Tankless 41 Apple ACE in the hills!View attachment 1688240
> 
> View attachment 1688241



Where is this? Looks familiar.


----------



## mrg (Aug 30, 2022)

Ascot Park ( site of the original Ascot raceway a 100 yrs ago! ), above USC medical campus & downtown LA.


----------



## Misterotis (Aug 31, 2022)

mrg said:


> Ascot Park ( site of the original Ascot raceway a 100 yrs ago! ), above USC medical campus & downtown LA.View attachment 1688280
> 
> View attachment 1688281 Looks like a place I used to ride in north OC. Thanks


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 31, 2022)

Great Paint Scheme Rollfast in Grey /Red


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2022)

Happy Tuesday! Top-O'd-Page!🥳
Bump thru 09/ & most of10/2022




Light For ALL!!!🥰


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## ian (Oct 25, 2022)

Mornin' Cabers.


----------



## John Gailey (Oct 25, 2022)

1937 Huffman


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## ninolecoast (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## ian (Oct 25, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1719490



That's Badass!!


----------



## phantom (Oct 25, 2022)

My next balloon build is in about stage 1


----------



## tryder (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## BFGforme (Oct 25, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> View attachment 1719339



Doesn’t this have a tank? Love it…🤪


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 26, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Doesn’t this have a tank? Love it…🤪



Ya, screwed up, wrong pic!!!!🥺


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 26, 2022)

😱
never mind


----------



## John Gailey (Nov 1, 2022)

Sorry, it's all I got.


----------



## ian (Nov 1, 2022)

My newest favorite.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## ian (Nov 1, 2022)

One of my rides that got away. '51 Monark
Cruiser. Wish I still had it.


----------



## ian (Nov 8, 2022)

'35 Colson motobike on the Riverwalk in Astoria Oregon.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2022)

Double-Bar line-up 
Tank-less Tuesday!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2022)

Double Trouble.
SRV!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2022)

1938 Berry Cohen Special.
Photo credit; @birdzgarage


----------



## mrg (Nov 8, 2022)

Not a DBL bar roadster but it's tankless! anyone got a apple green DX tank?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2022)

Happy TWOsday 11/22/2022
Go Tankless!!



1936 SpEEd, 1936 CliPPer.


----------



## ian (Nov 22, 2022)

Yeppers.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 22, 2022)

HaPPy Two’s Day!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Nov 22, 2022)

Another great tankless Tuesday to be out on one of my best riders, 38 Henderson


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 6, 2022)

SALUDOS @ TODOS.!!!... ✌️  🤝  ✌️
1936 Skylark...Tank.! Naahhh...😛😍😛👀
Rafael my friend Congrats.!!! F.T..ONE.







BTW...IT'S MARTES=TUESDAY...😍👀😛

Have a Beautiful & BLESS Day, W.F&F.!!!
Be....Happy.!!! 👀  💯 💓🤝✌️🤝


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 13, 2022)

FELIZ NAVIDAD.!!!   Y,
 PROSPERO AÑO NUEVO.!!!
In Advance.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








                    BE HAPPY 
✌️👏💯💓💯✌️🙏


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2022)

Happy Tank-less Tuesday, December 27,2022
Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles,
1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty,
Newport Beach, Balboa Peninsula,
12/02/2022 07:22 AM 🥳


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 27, 2022)

@fordmike65 & Tony @The Hat
With a super tall, Iver Johnson.
Trust the Truss!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Yesterday at 11:34 AM)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1758523
> @fordmike65 & Tony @The Hat
> With a super tall, Iver Johnson.
> Trust the Truss!



*Crazy tall odd bicycle was great seeing it @ the CYCLONE COASTER ride ..*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Yesterday at 11:34 AM)




----------



## cyclingday (Yesterday at 12:21 PM)




----------



## Gully (Yesterday at 12:44 PM)

I think I'm going to put this one up for sale or trade when I got time.  1950 Roadmaster.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Yesterday at 1:07 PM)




----------

